# Ο Καιάδας της ανάπηρης και κακούργας γενικής



## nickel (Jan 9, 2009)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχει αποδειχτεί μύθος ότι στο βάραθρο που ονομαζόταν Καιάδας οι αρχαίοι Σπαρτιάτες έριχναν τα καχεκτικά και ανάπηρα βρέφη. Μόνο κακούργους που είχαν καταδικαστεί σε θάνατο και άλλα κακοποιά στοιχεία έριχναν εκεί.

Ανοίγω πάντως αυτό το νήμα για να ρίξουμε εδώ μέσα τις χρήσεις της γενικής πτώσης, τις ανάπηρες και τις κακούργες, που θα θέλαμε να καταβαραθρώσουμε σ’ έναν Καιάδα με την ελπίδα ότι θα μπορέσουμε να τις ξεχάσουμε και να μην τις ξαναδούμε ποτέ στο δρόμο μας. Το κάνω με την ευκαιρία που μου δίνουν δύο πρόσφατα κείμενα και, λόγω πίεσης, θα περιοριστώ τώρα σ’ αυτά. (Και στα δύο κείμενα, τα έντονα δικά μου.)

Του Νίκου Σαραντάκου, ένα μικρό:

*Ποδαρικό στη γενικομανία*

[…] Πρόκειται για νέο κρούσμα γενικομανίας, σε ρεπορτάζ του Κωνσταντίνου Ζούλα, ο οποίος παραθέτει, χωρίς να σχολιάζει, τις δηλώσεις του Κ. Παπούλια από το πρωτοχρονιάτικο μήνυμά του.
«Απαιτείται ένας νέος τρόπος σκέψης», προσέθεσε ο κ. Κάρολος Παπούλιας, ο οποίος μάλιστα αναφέρθηκε και σε όσα *ακολούθησαν του τραγικού θανάτου* του 15χρονου Αλέξη Γρηγορόπουλου
Κι όμως, το ακολουθώ στην μεν αρχαία γλώσσα συντασσόταν με δοτική, στην δε παλαιότερη καθαρεύουσα, όσο και στη δημοτική, με αιτιατική το βρίσκαμε – η γενική είναι φρούτο καινούργιο. Ψάχνοντας στο γκουγκλ βρήκα κάμποσες ανευρέσεις όπου η γενική πτώση είναι κάπως λιγότερο αδικαιολόγητη, στο σχήμα: όσα προηγήθηκαν και όσα ακολούθησαν του τάδε γεγονότος. Εκεί, επειδή το «προηγήθηκαν» παίρνει πράγματι γενική, μπορούμε να πούμε πως παρασέρνει και το «ακολούθησαν», αν και πολύ πιο στρωτό βρίσκω να πει κανείς: όσα προηγήθηκαν και όσα ακολούθησαν το τάδε γεγονός ή, αν σας πληρώνουν παραπάνω για κάθε γενική πτώση που χρησιμοποιείτε: όσα προηγήθηκαν του τάδε γεγονότος και όσα ακολούθησαν.
Όμως εδώ, στο απόσπασμα της Καθημερινής, δεν υπάρχει ούτε αυτή η δικαιολογία, και το «ακολούθησαν του θανάτου» έρχεται να προστεθεί στον δυστυχώς μακρύ κατάλογο των θυμάτων της γενικομανίας, πλάι στο *μετέρχομαι*, το *επιδέχομαι*, το *αποποιούμαι* κι όλα τ’ άλλα. Και μάλιστα με ποδαρικό!​
Και ένα μεγαλύτερο, του Ανδρέα Παππά, από τη σημερινή Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελευθεροτυπίας:

*Του προβλήματος λαμβάνοντος διαστάσεις*

Και πάλι ο λόγος για τη γενική. Όλο λέω πως έχω ξεκαθαρίσει τους λογαριασμούς μαζί της σε παλαιότερα κείμενα, κι όλο μπροστά μου τη βρίσκω. Με άλλα λόγια, και να θες ν’ αγιάσεις, δεν σ’ αφήνουν. «Νεογενικισμός» και «νεολογιοτατισμός», λοιπόν. Καλπάζων και ασύστολος. Από παλαιότερους, αλλά (δυστυχώς) και από νεότερους. Από γνωστούς θιασώτες του γλωσσικού αρχοντοχωριατισμού, αλλά και από εκεί που δεν θα το περίμενες.

Συχνό φαινόμενο τα κείμενα που θυμίζουν λόγο γυμνασιάρχη σε σχολική γιορτή της δεκαετίας του ’50 ή του ’60. Όσο αυτά προέρχονται από «ελληναράδες», «εθνοπατριώτες» και «ανησυχούντες» [για την κατάσταση της γλώσσας, αλλά και για την πορεία του έθνους και της φυλής (sic) γενικότερα], λίγο το κακό. Ο Άνθιμος Θεσσαλονίκης θα είναι πάντα ο Άνθιμος Θεσσαλονίκης, και ο Κύριος Χρήστος Σαρτζετάκης, πρώην Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (ελπίζω να έβαλα αρκετά κεφαλαία, ώστε να φχαριστηθεί), θα είναι πάντα ο Κύριος Χρήστος Σαρτζετάκης. Πολύ πιο ανησυχητικό, ωστόσο, είναι το φαινόμενο της αλόγιστης και αυθαίρετης χρήσης της γενικής σε κείμενα καθ’ όλα έγκυρων καθημερινών εφημερίδων. Αυτό δεν γινόταν πριν από μερικά χρόνια· είναι μάλλον καινούριο φρούτο.

Παραθέτω, λοιπόν, από το editorial έγκριτης πρωινής εφημερίδας: «Εξελισσόμενη η διεθνής πιστωτική κρίση *εκφεύγει των ορίων* του χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος. Απειλεί πλέον οικονομίες ολόκληρες, θέτοντας σε δοκιμασία *τις ασθενέστερες των χωρών*». Προφανώς, το «ξεφεύγει από τα όρια» και το «θέτοντας σε δοκιμασία τις ασθενέστερες χώρες» θεωρούνται πολύ μπανάλ για να χρησιμοποιηθούν, ή ίσως και «μαλλιαρισμός». Από πότε, άραγε;

Αλλά και σε κείμενο κορυφαίου στελέχους της ίδιας εφημερίδας διαβάζω «*οι περισσότεροι των υπευθύνων* της κρίσης», «μετά βεβαιότητος θα βουλιάξουν», αλλά και «*δεν έτυχε της ευλογίας να*...»! Προφανώς και πάλι, οι απόλυτα επαρκείς και λειτουργικές φράσεις «οι περισσότεροι από τους υπεύθυνους της κρίσης», «είναι βέβαιο ότι θα βουλιάξουν», αλλά και «δεν είχε την τύχη να...» ή «δεν ευτύχησε να...», δεν είναι αρκετά comme il faut ώστε να ικανοποιήσουν τον γλωσσικό οίστρο του αρθρογράφου.

Στην ίδια πάντα εφημερίδα, σοβαρή και έμπειρη δημοσιογράφος, ειδικευμένη σε θέματα αρχαιολογίας (επομένως και φιλόλογος, πιθανότατα), γράφει πως «οι προτάσεις *επιδέχονται αντιρρήσεων*». Εδώ, λοιπόν, ο νεολογιοτατισμός οδηγείται στις ακραίες του συνέπειες, που δεν είναι άλλες από το... λάθος. Γιατί, βέβαια, το ρήμα _επιδέχομαι_ δεν συντάσσεται με γενική ούτε καν στα αρχαία ελληνικά. Όπως δεν συντάσσονται με γενική τα ρήματα *μετέρχομαι*, *εισηγούμαι* ή *δικαιούμαι*, και επομένως οι εκφράσεις «μετέρχεται ανόμων μέσων», «εισηγήθηκε λύσεων» ή «δικαιούται επαίνων» δεν είναι απλώς εξεζητημένες, αλλά επιεικώς ατυχέστατες. Κάτι τέτοια φαίνεται πως διαβάζει και ο κακόμοιρος ο Μιχάλης Λιάπης, υπουργός Πολιτισμού (sic), και, θέλοντας να μιλήσει και λίγο «περιδιαγραμμάτου», δήλωνε προ μηνών ότι «τα προβλήματα *χρειάζονται απαντήσεων*»!

«Ηθικόν δίδαγμα», που έλεγαν και οι παλαιότεροι: άλλο η απόρριψη και η αποφυγή της ξύλινης γλώσσας, της γλώσσας των αφηρημένων ουσιαστικών και των άχαρων τύπων και λέξεων, και άλλο ο σουσουδισμός μιας ψευτολόγιας/ νεολόγιας γλώσσας, που θυμίζει εποχές ακραίας δημοσιογραφικής –και όχι μόνο– βαρβαρότητας και κοτσανολογίας. Άλλωστε, σε ό,τι αφορά τη γενική ειδικότερα, δεν θα κουραστώ να επαναλαμβάνω πως είναι κατεξοχήν «μεταξωτή» πτώση. Και, ως γνωστόν, οι μεταξωτές πτώσεις θέλουν και επιδέξιους... χειριστές της γλώσσας. Αλλιώς το πρόβλημα θα λαμβάνει όλο και μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις, το φαινόμενο θα εκφεύγει των ορίων, και οι θιασώτες του νεογενικισμού και του νεολογιοτατισμού θα βουλιάζουν μετά βεβαιότητος στη γλωσσική σύγχυση, παρασύροντας ενδεχομένως και αθώους/ ανυποψίαστους αναγνώστες.​
Ο Καιάδας άνοιξε και σας περιμένει... να ρίξετε τις γενικές που σας ενοχλούν, είτε επειδή είναι εκνευριστικές είτε επειδή είναι ανάπηρες από γεννησιμιού τους.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 9, 2009)

Ωραίο θέμα, αλλά επαναφέρει το Σκούντειον Πρόβλημα. Δηλαδή ξέρεις ότι κάποιος πετάει συνεχώς πατάτες, αλλά είναι ψυχοφθόρο να τον παρακολουθείς για να τις εντοπίζεις. :)


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 9, 2009)

GENITIVALISM REVIVES!


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2009)

nurture ρ. επιμελούμαι της ανάπτυξης ή ανατροφής, ανατρέφω (Λεξικό Magenta)


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 23, 2009)

Δεν θα ήταν άσκοπο, νομίζω, αν διακρίναμε μεταξύ ρημάτων που ουδέποτε στην ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας συντάχθηκαν με γενική (ο sarant ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με αυτά στο παρατιθέμενο κείμενο) και αυτών που κάποτε πράγματι συντάσσονταν με γενική (το κάποτε μπορεί να είναι η ελληνιστική περίοδος ή ακόμη και ο 20ός αιώνας και η καθαρεύουσα). Η χρήση γενικής στην περίπτωση των ρημάτων της πρώτης κατηγορίας (π.χ. μετέρχομαι, επιδέχομαι, αποποιούμαι) θα ήταν καλό να καταλήξει σε πιο βαθύ Καιάδα, για να μην πω να βάλουμε και μια τάφρο με κροκόδειλους ή μάλλον ... κροκόδιλους, που θα είναι πιο ταιριαστοί). Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση τα πράγματα σηκώνουν λίγο περισσότερη συζήτηση (λ.χ. το κλασσικό από τον στρατό "αιτούμαι αδείας" δεν είναι τόσο φριχτό σε ένα ορισμένο πλαίσιο· αλλά πάλι, γιατί να μην πούμε απλά "ζητώ άδεια";).


----------



## sarant (Jan 23, 2009)

Η διάκριση είναι χρήσιμη σε ένα επίπεδο' αν και τελικά, είναι όπως λες θέμα βάθους Καιάδα. Ίσως η παλινόρθωση των δεύτερων π.χ. του δικαιούμαι ή του αξίζω, να έφερε (ή να ενέτεινε) τα πρώτα, π.χ. το μετέρχομαι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και ένα μεγαλύτερο, του Ανδρέα Παππά, από τη σημερινή Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελευθεροτυπίας:
> 
> *Του προβλήματος λαμβάνοντος διαστάσεις*
> 
> ...


Να ρίχνουμε και τις βαρύγδουπες γενικεύσεις που πέφτουν και γρηγορότερα; :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 28, 2009)

> δίδεται η δυνατότητα να επωφεληθούν του βιβλίου και οι μαθητές των επόμενων σχολικών γενεών.


ΕΡΤ ειδήσεις


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2009)

Θα ήθελα να ανταποκριθώ στην πρόκληση του Ρογήρου και θα προσπαθήσω να ομαδοποιήσω λίγο αυτά τα ρήματα. Πρώτα κάποια που αναφέρθηκαν και παραπάνω, ρήματα που δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να ακολουθούνται από άμεσο αντικείμενο σε γενική πτώση. Προφανώς, κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι η γενική είναι ωραίο κουστουμάκι, χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνονται ότι μπορεί να είναι γελοία χλαμύδα ή στολή παλιάτσου. Έχω συγκεντρώσει τα παρακάτω, τα πιο συνηθισμένα (γιατί αναφέρθηκαν και μερικά που μόνο νοσηρή φαντασία μπορεί να τους κοτσάρει τη γενική και, τέλος πάντων, δεν αποτελούν συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα):



αξίζει την προσοχή σας | ΟΧΙ αξίζει της προσοχής σας
αποποιήθηκε την ευθύνη | ΟΧΙ αποποιήθηκε της ευθύνης
διαφεύγουν τη σύλληψη | ΟΧΙ διαφεύγουν της σύλληψης
διέλαθε την προσοχή μου | ΟΧΙ διέλαθε της προσοχής μου
επιδέχεται πολλές ερμηνείες | ΟΧΙ επιδέχεται πολλών ερμηνειών
καταχρώμαι την καλοσύνη σας | ΟΧΙ καταχρώμαι της καλοσύνης σας
μετέρχομαι όλα τα μέσα | ΟΧΙ μετέρχομαι όλων των μέσων
Τώρα θα βάλω τα ροζ γυαλιά μου και θα δω τι συμβαίνει με τα ρήματα που κανονικά και με το νόμο συντάσσονται με γενική πτώση.

Μόνο με γενική
*
δράττομαι*: Διασώζεται μόνο στο απολίθωμα «δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας». Πάντα υπάρχει κάποια εναλλακτική διατύπωση, π.χ. «Με αυτή την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα…».
*
άπτομαι*: Μόνο στο 3ο πρόσωπο του ενεστώτα (_άπτεται, άπτονται_), μόνο με γενική: _Θέματα που άπτονται της αρμοδιότητας του Υπουργείου Παιδείας_.

*φείδομαι*: Αν πείτε «δεν εφείσθη προσπαθειών», πάτε γυρεύοντας.

*επιλαμβάνομαι*: Βρομάει παλιατζούρα από μακριά. Ιδιαίτερα στον αόριστο, όπως στο παράδειγμα του ΛΝΕΓ: _Δεν επελήφθη ακόμη της υποθέσεως_. Στο ΛΚΝ: _Της υποθέσεως αυτής θα επιληφθεί η δικαιοσύνη._

*υπεραμύνομαι*: Μόνο με γενική, π.χ. _υπεραμύνθηκε των χειρισμών_, αν και στο διαδίκτυο εμφανίζονται και κάποιες αιτιατικές. Το ΛΚΝ δεν το λημματογραφεί καθόλου. Σαν να σου λέει, βάλε «υπερασπίζομαι», να έχεις ήσυχο το κεφάλι σου.

*υπερίπταμαι*: Για να ξεφύγετε από το «υπερίπταται της πόλεως» μην πείτε «υπερίπταται πάνω από την πόλη». Υπάρχει και το «ίπταται πάνω» ή, καλύτερα, «πετά πάνω από την πόλη», που έχει και πιο ομαλούς παρελθοντικούς χρόνους.

*τυγχάνω*: «τυγχάνω της υποστήριξης / της εμπιστοσύνης» ή το κλασικό «Έτυχε θερμής υποδοχής». Στο ΛΚΝ και το «Παρακαλώ να τύχω της συγγνώμης σας» (αν μου τη ζητήσουν έτσι, δεν θα τη δώσω ποτέ). Για όλα υπάρχουν διατυπώσεις χωρίς άρωμα ναφθαλίνης. Βλ. και _απολαύω_ πιο κάτω.

*χαίρω*: Κανονικά με γενική (π.χ. _χαίρει της εκτίμησης_), σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά. Στο διαδίκτυο έχουν ξεπηδήσει αρκετές αιτιατικές (π.χ. _χαίρει την εκτίμηση_). Αν σας δημιουργείται δίλημμα, λύστε το γόρδιο δεσμό με αλλαγή της διατύπωσης.

*χρήζω*: Το θυμάστε το «άτομα χρήζοντα βοηθείας»; Αν το χρησιμοποιείτε ακόμα, χρήζετε και εσείς.

*κοινωνώ*: Σε καθαρευουσιάνικα της Εκκλησίας του είδους «κοινωνεί των αχράντων μυστηρίων». Ορισμένα του είδους «κοινωνεί της προόδου» κ.τ.ό. να αποφεύγονται.


Απομάκρυνση από τη γενική;

Με μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό επιτυχίας κάποιοι προσπαθούν να ξεφύγουν από τη γενική μετά από κάποια ρήματα που δηλώνουν εξουσία ή σύγκριση. Κάποια από τα παρακάτω παραδείγματα είναι ξεσηκωμένα από το ΛΚΝ ή το ΛΝΕΓ.

*ηγούμαι*: _Hγείται της προσπάθειας για ανανέωση του κόμματος_.
*προΐσταμαι*: _Προΐσταται του διοικητικού συμβουλίου_.
Θα βρει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο χρήσεις όπως: _ηγήθηκε στην προσπάθεια, ηγήθηκε στον αγώνα, προΐσταται στην επιτροπή_.

*προεδρεύω*: Το ΛΚΝ βλέπει τη μεταβατική χρήση μόνο στην παθητική: _Τα υπηρεσιακά συμβούλια προεδρεύονται από δικαστικό_. Στο ΛΝΕΓ βρίσκουμε και το «προήδρευσε μακράς συσκέψεως» (με εσωτερική χρονική αύξηση). Ωστόσο, η πρώτη πια χρήση που δίνουν και τα δύο: _θα προεδρεύσει στη σύσκεψη_. Παράδειγμα με «προέδρευσε» αποφεύγουν να δώσουν — κακώς.

*άρχω*: «άρχει του κόμματος» στο ΛΝΕΓ. Αλλά καλύτερα πια «άρχει στο κόμμα του» ή άλλο ρήμα. Το «άρχομαι χειρών αδίκων» είναι απολίθωμα και με άλλη σημασία.

*υπερέχω*: ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ καταγράφουν μόνο τη λόγια σύνταξη: _υπερέχουν όλων των άλλων_. Στο ΛΚΝ έχουμε και το: _υπερέχει έναντι_ (π.χ. _των ανταγωνιστών του_). Αλλά θα βρούμε αρκετά «υπερέχει από» στο διαδίκτυο.

*υπερισχύω*: Το ίδιο. ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ καταγράφουν τη λόγια γενική (_Yπερίσχυσε του αντιπάλου του_), αλλά είναι συνηθισμένη πια η σύνταξη με «από», π.χ. _υπερισχύουν από κάθε άλλη αντίθετη διάταξη νόμου_.

*υπερτερώ*: _Υπερτερεί όλων των συναδέλφων του. Τα πλεονεκτήματα υπερτερούσαν των μειονεκτημάτων_. Όμως συνηθισμένο είναι πια το «υπερτερούν από».

*υστερώ*: Το ΛΝΕΓ καταγράφει μόνο τη γενική και το «έναντι κάποιου». Στο ΛΚΝ υπάρχει η γενική (_υστερεί του αδελφού σε ευφυΐα, δεν υστερεί κανενός_), αλλά πρώτα καταγράφεται το πολύ συνηθισμένο πια «από»: _Τα ελληνικά προϊόντα δεν υστερούν σε τίποτα από τα ξένα_. Δεν καταγράφουν το «υστερεί σε σχέση με».

*υπολείπομαι*: ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ: _υπολείπεται των άλλων / του αντιπάλου του_. Στο ΛΝΕΓ και το «υπολείπεται έναντι των άλλων κρατών». Δεν είναι πια σπάνιο το «υπολείπομαι από».

*προηγούμαι*: _Προηγείται των αντιπάλων του. Τι είχε προηγηθεί του φόνου;_
Στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκουμε: _Προηγείται από τους αντιπάλους του. Τι είχε προηγηθεί πριν από το φόνο;_ 

*προϋπάρχω*: _Το σύμπαν προϋπήρχε του ανθρώπου_. Βρίσκω «προϋπήρχε από», αλλά είναι βάρβαρο όταν μπορεί να πει κανείς «υπήρχε πριν από».

*επικρατώ*: Το ΛΚΝ αγνοεί τη χρήση με γενική. Ωστόσο, δεν χρειάζεται το ΛΝΕΓ (π.χ. _στις εκλογές επεκράτησε τού αντιπάλου του με συντριπτική διαφορά ψήφων_ — έτσι, με εσωτερική αύξηση, για να κάνει μπαμ το λόγιον) για να σκεφτούμε το «επικράτησε τού» ή το πιο … χορταστικό «επικράτησε επί τού» των αθλητικών σελίδων.

*επιβάλλομαι*: Τα ίδια. Αλλά εδώ είναι εξίσου συχνή η αιτιατική (_επιβλήθηκε στον Ηρακλή_). Και πάντα καλύτερη.

Διαπιστώνουμε λοιπόν μια τάση να αντικατασταθεί η γενική από πρόθεση (_σε, από_) και αιτιατική. Κάποιες φορές ακούγεται πιο οικείο από τη γενική, άλλες φορές ξενίζει και άλλες (π.χ. _προϋπήρχε από_) κάνει πολύ δυσάρεστη εντύπωση. Αν δεν σας ταιριάζει το λόγιο και σας ενοχλεί κάποιο αναφομοίωτο ακόμα της δημοτικής, αλλάξτε τη διατύπωση.


Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό με γενική

*αιτούμαι*: Σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ ακολουθείται από γενική πτώση. Ανέφερε ο Rogerios το «αιτούμαι αδείας». Ωστόσο, θυμάμαι εδώ και 40 τουλάχιστον χρόνια να χρησιμοποιείται όλο και πιο συχνά η αιτιατική (π.χ. στον Crighton του 1960: _αιτούμαι την βοήθειάν σας, αιτούμαι διαζύγιο, αιτούμαι την ψήφον σας)_. Στον Γεωργακά: _αιτούμαι τη βοήθειά σας, την ψήφο σας | αιτούμαι συγγνώμη_. Και εκατοντάδες τα _αιτούμαι + αιτιατική_ στο Google. Το ρήμα παραμένει λόγιο, αλλά η γενική είναι καθαρευουσιανισμός.

*δικαιούμαι*: Το ίδιο. Καθαρευουσιανισμός η γενική, που δεν την αναφέρει καν το ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά στο ΛΚΝ χώρεσε το λόγιο «οι δικαιούμενοι δανείου». Ευτυχώς στο διαδίκτυο πιο πολλοί είναι αυτοί που «δικαιούνται δάνειο» από εκείνους που «δικαιούνται δανείου».

*απολαύω, απολαμβάνω*: Όπως λέει σε άλλο νήμα ο Costas:
Το «απολαύω + γενική» είναι πια ξένο, το «απολαμβάνω + γενική» αστείο, το «απολαμβάνω + αιτιατική» καλό για το μουσακά και τον έρωτα. Ας βρούμε στις διατυπώσεις μας άλλα ρήματα να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας. Απολαύστε τα εκεί, να μην τα ξαναλέμε.

*επωφελούμαι*: Λέγαμε κάποτε «επωφελούμαι των περιστάσεων / των ευκαιριών». Τώρα συνηθίζεται η σύνταξη «επωφελούμαι από» (τα λάθη των άλλων κ.λπ.).

*επιμελούμαι*: Κάποτε έπαιρνε γενική (στο ΛΝΕΓ περιλαμβάνεται το: _επιμελούμαι της συντάξεως_), σήμερα είναι μόνο για φιγούρα. Προτιμήστε την αιτιατική: _Επιμελούμαι τη σύνταξη / μια έκδοση / την εμφάνισή μου._

*στερούμαι*: Υπάρχει ακόμα η λόγια γενική (_Στερείται λογικής / νομικής βάσεως_), υπάρχει και η αιτιατική (_Στερούνται και το ψωμί_). Νομίζω ότι, αν πείτε «Στερούνται άρτου / ψωμιού», θα γελάσει κάθε πικραμένος (πράγμα που δεν είναι κακό για τους πικραμένους).

*βρίθω*: Αντί για «βρίθει λαθών» μπορείτε πια να πείτε «βρίθει από λάθη».

*εκπίπτω*: Με γενική, ιδ. σε κάποια κλισέ (_εξέπεσε του αξιώματος_), αλλά συνήθως πια με _από_, ιδιαίτερα όταν βοηθάνε και οι άλλες λέξεις, π.χ. _έχει εκπέσει από κάθε αξίωμα_ (πού να πεις «παντός αξιώματος»). 

*επιζώ*: Υπάρχει βέβαια το «από», π.χ. _από τη σφαγή επέζησαν ελάχιστοι_ (ΛΚΝ). Αμέτρητες όμως και οι χρήσεις του «επιζώ + γενική», π.χ. _18 άνθρωποι επέζησαν του δυστυχήματος_. Είναι και η μετοχή για τους survivors που τη διαιωνίζει: _οι επιζώντες του δυστυχήματος_. Περιέργως το ΛΚΝ σχεδόν την αγνοεί: δίνει τη μετάφραση τού He will outlive us all, «Θα επιζήσει όλων μας». Κοινώς, δύσκολα θα απαλλαγούμε από αυτή τη γενική — θα μας θάψει όλους.

*μετέχω*: Αρχαιοπρεπές, όχι απλώς λόγιο. Γι’ αυτό το ΛΚΝ δεν το έχει καθόλου με τη γενική, αλλά η χρήση ζει και βασιλεύει (π.χ. _μετέχει της ελληνικής παιδείας_). Χρήσεις όπως «μετέχει της επιτροπής» είναι για διόρθωση: «(συμ)μετέχει στην επιτροπή» λέει ο κόσμος.


Διορθώσεις, προσθήκες και σχόλια, όλα ευπρόσδεκτα, μια και το θέμα είναι πολύ μπερδεμένο και περνάμε μια μεταβατική περίοδο.


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2009)

Πολύ καλό και πληρέστατο.
Στα κιτάπια μου βρήκα επίσης το "απεκδύομαι" και το "απάδω" (για την πρώτη κατηγορία).


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 29, 2009)

Εξαίρετο! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

Να προσθέσουμε στην κατηγορία "μόνο με γενική" και το "έπομαι" (υποθέτω ότι αυτό το ρήμα οδήγησε υποσυνείδητα στη σύνταξη του "ακολουθώ" με γενική στο κείμενο που επικρίνει ο sarant).

Ακόμη, το "εκπίπτω" ως μεταβατικό συντάσσεται με αιτιατική (βλ. ΛΝΕΓ): "η εφορία εκπίπτει το ποσό αυτό" (ΟΚ, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι για πολλούς η μεταβατική χρήση αυτού του είδους φαίνεται άκομψη).

Τέλος, το κακόμοιρο το "απολαύω" μπορεί να είναι απίστευτα χρήσιμο σε ειδικό γλωσσικό περιβάλλον (όπως το νομικό). Ας μην το προγράψουμε. Να πω, παρεμπιπτόντως, ότι το καλοκαίρι διάβασα δήλωση του προέδρου της Ένωσης Δικαστών και Εισαγγελέων (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), ο οποίος, αναφερόμενος στις εκλογές/ τοποθετήσεις προϊσταμένων στα πρωτοδικεία και εφετεία, είπε ότι οι εκλεγέντες "απολαμβάνουν της μεγάλης εμπιστοσύνης των συναδέλφων τους". Αυτό το "απολαμβάνω" (αν δεχθούμε ότι ο δηλώσας το χρησιμοποίησε και ότι η χρήση του δεν οφείλεται σε παρέμβαση του δημοσιογράφου) με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Επίσης με προβληματίζει αυτό το "μεγάλης εμπιστοσύνης". Λέγαμε ποτέ στα ελληνικά για μεγάλη και μικρή εμπιστοσύνη ή είναι ένας ωραίος γαλλισμός;


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2009)

Αυτό στο οποίο στοχεύει [το Πασόκ], είναι να πείσει τα εγχώρια οικονομικά κέντρα αλλά και τα διεθνή πολιτικοοικονομικά κέντρα και ιδιαίτερα την ελίτ της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης ότι *δικαιούται της εμπιστοσύνης τους* για την διακυβέρνηση της χώρας.

Από την ομιλία του Αλέξη Τσίπρα στη συνεδρίαση της ΚΠΕ του ΣΥΝ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 18, 2009)

"(...) Δυστυχώς, δείχνει μια νοοτροπία, να αποποιηθούμε των συλλογικών ευθυνών και να τις εναποθέσουμε στον ΣΥΝ» τόνισε (Στο Κόκκινο 105,5) ο εκπρόσωπος του ΣΥΝ στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Αλ. Φλαμπουράρης.

Από άρθρο της Καθημερινής.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 18, 2009)

Costas said:


> "(...) Δυστυχώς, δείχνει μια νοοτροπία, να αποποιηθούμε των συλλογικών ευθυνών .
> 
> Από άρθρο της Καθημερινής.


Tο είχα δει το πρωί, αλλά, αφού τελικά δεν τους το χάρισες :) , να ρωτήσω και το άλλο λίγο παραπάνω: 


> Το κλίμα αποσύνθεσης και γενικώς διάρρηκτων σχέσεων


Ξέρω μόνο το διαρρηκτός ή διαρρηγμένος


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2009)

Το Κέντρο Συντάξεως του Ιστορικού Λεξικού της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών αξίζει ενός καλύτερου μέλλοντος.

ΤΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΧΡΙΣΤΟΦΟΡΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΗΣ
Πανεπιστήμιο Aθηνών


----------



## Costas (Sep 7, 2009)

Από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή (άρθρο του Γιόσκα Φίσερ):

Το δράμα των μαζικών διαδηλώσεων, της βίας και της καταστολής που ακολούθησε των δόλιων εκλογών του Ιουνίου...


----------



## sarant (Sep 7, 2009)

Είναι πάντως απίστευτο το πόσα λάθη, ορθογραφικά, συντακτικά και (υποθέτω) μεταφραστικά, καθώς και ελληνικούρες, έχει αυτο το αρθράκι.


----------



## Costas (Sep 7, 2009)

Absolutely. Άλλο, από σχόλιο στο tvxs:

Με τον τροπο που τεθηκε, οποια αλλη συνιστωσα η ανενταχτος αντιτασσοταν της νεας προτασης, θα χρεωνοταν οτι επιζητα τη διαλυση του εγχειρηματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2009)

Νεκρός ο Ολυμπιονίκης του Πεκίνο

Πε-Κι-Νο {κινέζικα δεν είναι;}


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 16, 2009)

Σας αρέσουν οι ωραίες συντάξεις μετά γενικής;
Ιδού μια φρέσκια (ή μήπως "νωπή") από την αθλητική εφημερίδα Sportday κι από τον παλιό μπασκετμπολίστα και νυν προπονητή Α. Πεδουλάκη: "Το ματς δεν αντέχει κριτικής .... ".
(http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/195105)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

Από ένα κατά τα άλλα μεστό και ενδιαφέρον σχόλιο σε ένα πρωτότυπο ιστολόγιο:

«Η Χαλκιδική επείγεται άμεσα σοβαρού σιδηροδρομικού δικτύου».


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νεκρός ο Ολυμπιονίκης του Πεκίνο
> 
> Πε-Κι-Νο {κινέζικα δεν είναι;}


Eμένα πιο πολύ μ' αρέσει η Πόλη του Μεξικό.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2009)

Αλίευμα από ντοκιμαντέρ για τα ηφαίστεια, το οποίο παρακολούθησα πρόσφατα: «Ο Βεζούβιος δεσπόζει της Νάπολης». Και τραβάω μια γκουγκλιά και τι να δω; Άλλη μια πολυαγαπημένη, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, γενική: http://www.google.com/search?q="δεσ...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1 — η οποία φυσικά και υπάρχει στα παλιότερα λεξικά (έτσι το έλεγαν τότε), αλλά απουσιάζει από τα σύγχρονα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2009)

Τα νεύρα μου. Επιμελούμαι μια μετάφραση (ή, μάλλον, *_μιας μετάφρασης_ ) και ο αρχικός μεταφραστής πάσχει από ακατάληπτη γενικομανία.

Λύστε μου λοιπόν μια απορία γιατί μετά από τόσα _των,_ _του_, _της_ στη σειρά έχω αρχίσει να ζαλίζομαι: λέμε «απαλλάσσομαι *του φόρου*»;


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Λύστε μου λοιπόν μια απορία γιατί μετά από τόσα _των,_ _του_, _της_ στη σειρά έχω αρχίσει να ζαλίζομαι: λέμε «απαλλάσσομαι *του φόρου*»;



Σε καθαρευουσιάνικα κείμενα έπαιρνε γενική, π.χ. απήλλαξαν (κάποιον) των καθηκόντων του κ.λπ. Στη δημοτική: τον απαλλάξανε από τα καθήκοντά του, τον απαλλάξανε από το φόρο.

*απάλλαξαν από*
*απαλλάσσεται από το*


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2009)

Το βράδυ της 17ης Νοεμβρίου, στο δελτίο ειδήσεων της ΝΕΤ:

...καμία σχέση με όσα ακολούθησαν της ειρηνικής πορείας...


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 25, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το βράδυ της 17ης Νοεμβρίου, στο δελτίο ειδήσεων της ΝΕΤ:
> 
> ...καμία σχέση με όσα ακολούθησαν της ειρηνικής πορείας...



Νομίζω ότι η, εντελώς πρωτότυπη και αστήρικτη, σύνταξη του "ακολουθώ" με γενική ίσως εξηγείται από την έλξη που ασκεί (υποσυνείδητα ή όχι) το "έπομαι". Κι όπως είναι κομμάτι ζόρικο να βρεις αόριστο του ρήματος αυτού...


----------



## psifio (Nov 27, 2009)

Παιδιά, τα φώτα σας: Λέμε "ελεύθερος δικαιωμάτων" για το royalty free; Μόνο εμένα μου χτυπάει άσχημα αυτή η γενική;


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2009)

Και γενική έχουμε σε λόγια σύνταξη (_ελεύθερος υπηρεσίας, ελεύθερο βαρών_) και _από_ (_ελεύθερος από υποχρεώσεις, ελεύθερο από βάρη_) και εναλλακτικές με το «απαλλαγμένος». Στο κομφούζιο αυτό τρέχα γύρευε ποια είναι ατόφια ελληνικά και ποια επηρεασμένα από αγγλικά. Πάντως το _duty-free_ είναι καλό να το λέμε _αδασμολόγητο_ (ξεπερνάμε τις πολλαπλές άλλες επιλογές). :) Και το _royalty-free_, αν το πεις «ελεύθερο δικαιωμάτων», υπηρετείς μια καθιερωμένη παραδοσιακή σύνταξη. Αλλά δεν θα είναι στραβοπάτημα να πεις «ελεύθερο από δικαιώματα» ή «που δεν προστατεύεται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα». Αυτά ως προς το γλωσσικό. Ως προς το νομικό, άλλοι είναι οι αρμοδιότεροι.


----------



## psifio (Nov 27, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 27, 2009)

Και εμένα δεν μου πολυαρέσει η απόδοση "ελεύθερο δικαιωμάτων", γιατί ο συνδυασμός των λέξεων δημιουργεί την εντύπωση αντίφασης (το "ελεύθερος" θα μπορούσαμε να το συνδυάσουμε λογικά μόνο με κάτι που συνιστά δέσμευση κ.λπ., όπως το "ελεύθερος υπηρεσίας"). Άρα, μπορούμε να προτιμήσουμε άλλες αποδόσεις όπως "μη υποκείμενο σε δικαιώματα (δημιουργού κ.ο.κ)", "ελεύθερης χρήσης", "ελεύθερο υποχρεώσεως/ μη υποκείμενο σε υποχρέωση καταβολής αντιτίμου (ενν. για τη χρήση)". Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πάγια και καθιερωμένη απόδοση του (σαφέστατα αγγλοσαξωνικού) όρου στα ελληνικά (λ.χ. το ΙΑΤΕ δεν αναφέρει ελληνική απόδοση).


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> το "ελεύθερος" θα μπορούσαμε να το συνδυάσουμε λογικά μόνο με κάτι που συνιστά δέσμευση κ.λπ., όπως το "ελεύθερος υπηρεσίας".


Μα τα royalties δεν είναι στην ουσία δέσμευση, βάρος, γι' αυτόν που τα πληρώνει;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά το "free" δεν αναφέρεται σ' αυτόν που τα πληρώνει, αλλά στο προϊόν το οποίο είναι "ελεύθερο".


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2009)

Δε θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά στα συμβόλαια δε λέμε για ένα ακίνητο ότι είναι ελεύθερο/απαλλαγμένο από νομικά βάρη κλπ.;


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2009)

Αυτό το έχουμε ξαναπεί, αλλά το... ξανασυνάντησα!

με τρόπο που δεν επιδέχεται παρερμηνειών.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και γενική έχουμε σε λόγια σύνταξη (_ελεύθερος υπηρεσίας, *ελεύθερο βαρών*_) και _από_ (_ελεύθερος από υποχρεώσεις, *ελεύθερο από βάρη*_) και εναλλακτικές με το «απαλλαγμένος».



Ναι! Ήταν και η δική μου πρώτη σκέψη.


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2009)

Σε σχέση με το ???-free, που λέγαμε παραπάνω (27 Νοεμ.), να και μια ειρωνική χρήση:

Vague promises to cut spending in a campaign Newsday’s editorial page called “idea free.”


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2009)

Σταύρος Θεοδωράκης (δημοσιογράφος):

είναι τουλάχιστον αστεία και δεν αντέχει σοβαρού σχολιασμού.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2010)

Από το Αξίζει να φανταστούμε μια νέα ελληνική κοινωνία (γραμμένο από πανεπιστημιακούς):

Επιπλέον το προτεινόμενο σχέδιο νόμου επιδέχεται ουσιαστικών βελτιώσεων


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2010)

Από το Αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό του in.gr:

επιμελούμαι της ανάπτυξης ή ανατροφής

Ωστόσο το ΛΝΕΓ, εκτός από τη σύνταξη του 'επιμελούμαι' με αιτιατική, που την προτάσσει, έχει και:

(+γεν.) επεμελήθη τής συντάξεως / τoύ υπoμνήματος

Μόνο που αυτό δεν είναι πια νέα ελληνική γλώσσα...


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2010)

Costas said:


> (+γεν.) επεμελήθη τής συντάξεως / τoύ υπoμνήματος


Κάποια τέτοια καλό θα είναι να αποσύρονται σιγά-σιγά (όπως και οι σακαράκες) μια και βλέπουμε ότι δεν είναι πια απλώς λόγιες εκφράσεις, αλλά σχεδόν αποκλειστικά «εκκλησιαστικές» :).


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2010)

Ή αλλιώς να πληρώνουν πράσινο τέλος, γιατί μολύνουν το γλωσσικό περιβάλλον. :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2010)

Από την άλλη, βρε παιδί μου, πας στο ΛΚΝ να σιγουρευτείς για τη σύνταξη του 'υπεραμύνομαι', και δε βρίσκεις καν το ρήμα...


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2010)

Costas said:


> Από την άλλη, βρε παιδί μου, πας στο ΛΚΝ να σιγουρευτείς για τη σύνταξη του 'υπεραμύνομαι', και δε βρίσκεις καν το ρήμα...


Η απάντηση στο #9.


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2010)

Ε καλά, θενκς βεβαίως, αλλά το βρήκα φυσικά στο ΛΝΕΓ...  Όσον αφορά το "σα να σου λέει 'χρησιμοποίησε το 'υπερασπίζομαι' ' ", ξέρεις τώρα, το κρατάω για παρακάτω, που το πρωτότυπο αλλάζει ρήμα. ;)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 25, 2010)

> έχει ανάγκη, περισσότερο από ποτέ, μιας αφετηρίας επανεκκίνησης.


Ελευθ/πία
τωόντι χρήζει


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2010)

Εντοπίστηκε από μέλος της λίστας glosinform:

H συνάντησή μας έγινε στο θέατρο Θησείον στις λίγες ώρες που *μεσολαβούσαν των ταξιδιών του*.
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=34&artid=155476&dt=30/11/2003

Υποθέτω ότι απλώς ξέφυγε, κάπου ξέπεσε, η πρόθεση.

Επίσης, με αφορμή κάτι άλλο που διάβασα χτες: Το ρήμα *μετέχω* (π.χ. ΛΝΕΓ: _στα κέρδη και στις ζημίες μετέχουμε όλοι εξίσου_) έχει και αρχαιοπρεπή σύνταξη με γενική πτώση, όπως στο γνωστό «Έλληνας είναι όποιος μετέχει της ελληνικής παιδείας» (στο ΛΝΕΓ: _η μετοχή στη γραμματική είναι το μέρος τού λόγου που μετέχει τής φύσεως και τού ονόματος και τού ρήματος_ — το ΛΚΝ δεν αναφέρει καθόλου τη χρήση).

Το ρήμα *συμμετέχω* δεν έχει τέτοια χρήση, δεν ακολουθείται από γενική πτώση, δεν είναι, δηλαδή, σωστό να πούμε «συμμετέχουν των προσπαθειών». Παραδείγματα από ΛΝΕΓ: _συμμετέχω σε προσπάθεια / συζήτηση / σύσκεψη | συμμετέχω ενεργά στα κοινά | συμμετέχω στις εξετάσεις / στα κέρδη τής επιχείρησης / σε ένα παιχνίδι / σε μια εκδήλωση | οι συμμετέχοντες στον διαγωνισμό | τα ονόματα των συμμετεχόντων στο έργο | συμμετέχω στους πόνους / στις χαρές κάποιου._


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 6, 2010)

Με τα επίθετα τι γίνεται; Το λέω διότι έχω ελεγχθεί στο παρελθόν σε νήμα της Λεξιλογίας επειδή έγραψα "ανίδεος του πρωτοτύπου". Ωσάν να μη λέμε "γνώστης του αντικειμένου"... Δώστε λοιπόν κανόνες και για τις γενικές που συντάσσονται ή δεν συντάσσονται τα επίθετα, ή κάποια απ' αυτά. Παρακαλώ, ρυθμίστε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2010)

Όσο κι αν είναι δύσκολο να το πιστέψει κανείς, εγώ δεν έχω ρυθμιστικές τάσεις. Την ευκολία του εργάτη της γλώσσας σκέφτομαι. Προσπαθώ μέσα από τις γραμματικές, τα λεξικά και τη χρήση να βρω τις ορθογραφίες, τους τύπους, τις εκφράσεις, τις συντάξεις, τις διατυπώσεις που θα κάνουν, ως προς αυτά τα πράγματα, λιγότερο προβληματική τη σχέση του συγγραφέα και του μεταφραστή με τον επιμελητή και τον αναγνώστη (το λέω έτσι θεωρώντας ότι, ιδανικά, ο επιμελητής βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στον αναγνώστη, ο οποίος επίσης εδώ θεωρείται ιδανικός). Για να δίνεται το βάρος της επικοινωνίας στο νόημα και όχι στον τύπο. Ενίοτε οι διατυπώσεις σκόπιμα ακολουθούν δύσβατα μονοπάτια επειδή ο συγγραφέας υιοθετεί κάποιο ύφος, π.χ., για να αντιγράψω Πολύδωρα από τον σημερινό Χάρη:
«η λογική των γεγονότων μάς υποχρεώνει να δεχθούμε την άμυνα και τη solidarity ως συνολική ευρωπαϊκή υπόθεση. Συναγερμός τώρα διότι [...] η μουσική για το illegal immigration σε όλα τα fora είναι μουσική allegro. Μετέχω κι εγώ σε αυτή τη μουσική. Αλλά νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να θυμηθούμε τις νότες της fuga και του crescendo για άμυνα…»

Στο παραπάνω ο Βύρων το μόνο που δεν κάνει είναι να γράψει «μετέχω κι εγώ αυτής της μουσικής».
Πιστεύω ότι οι γενικές που χρησιμοποιούνται στις περισσότερες από τις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρουμε εδώ είτε αποσκοπούν να δώσουν κάποια λόγια χροιά είτε είναι καραμπινάτα λάθη άγνοιας (δηλαδή δημιουργούν λόγια χροιά από το πουθενά). Η κίτρινη κάρτα που τους βγάζουμε δεν είναι για να καθηλώσουμε τη χρήση (η οποία σε ποσοστό 99% αγνοεί την παρουσία αυτού του νήματος ή αδιαφορεί γι’ αυτό), αλλά για να κάνουμε πιο εύκολη τη ζωή αυτών που θα τύχει να το διαβάσουν. Εσύ, ο γράφων, επιλέγεις αν θέλεις να γίνει η ζωή σου πιο εύκολη ή όχι. Τουλάχιστον ξέρεις ότι ο «μηχανικός επιμελητής» θα σου διορθώσει το «συμμετέχει των εκδηλώσεων».

Για τα επίθετα, είμαι άμοιρος ευθυνών. Να κάνετε υπομονή. :)


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 6, 2010)

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι τα περισσότερα από τα παραδείγματα "γενικών" που αποδοκιμάστηκαν σε αυτό το νήμα είναι πράγματι για κλάματα. Πιστεύω ότι η αιτία αυτών των ατυχών χρήσεων, συνάμα με την καθαρεύουσα διάθεση των χρηστών (για να δείξουν πως μιλάνε καλύτερα και πλουσιότερα ελληνικά, και άρα διακρίνονται από τους υπολοίπους, την πλέμπα, κλπ. Βλ. σχετικά Pierre Bourdieu αλλά και Σπύρος Μοσχονάς), είναι η φτωχή αίσθηση της γλώσσας, η απουσία ισχυρού γλωσσικού αισθητηρίου. Με αυτούς, όσους κανόνες και ρυθμίσεις και αν κατεβάσουμε, δεν θα καταφέρουμε τίποτα. Αυτό το μίγμα ("επιθυμία διάκρισης"-"απουσία γλωσσικού αισθητηρίου") είναι εκρηκτικό και, βέβαια, η πάθησή τους αγιάτρευτη. Θα μάθουν τα περί των "γενικών", αλλά θα μας βγουν με άλλες συναφείς, αδόκιμες και ημαρτημένες χρήσεις. Η αμουσία δεν διορθώνεται ούτε η βαθύτατη επιθυμία του άλλου να διακριθεί.
Και κάτι ακόμη: μήπως η δική μας προθυμία διόρθωσης (συχνά με σαρκασμό) αυτών των ατυχέστατων χρήσεων αποτελεί τελικά επιθυμία "διάκρισης", έστω και υπό άλλη, ορθότερη και "νομιμότερη", μορφή; Δεν αναφέρομαι στις πολλές ψύχραιμες και χρήσιμες υποδείξεις που έγιναν σε αυτό το νήμα, αλλά στη συστηματική λαθοθηρία και τη συνοδεύουσα ειρωνεία ή και χλεύη που χαρακτηρίζει πολλές διορθωτικές στήλες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2010)

arberlis said:


> Και κάτι ακόμη: μήπως η δική μας προθυμία διόρθωσης (συχνά με σαρκασμό) αυτών των ατυχέστατων χρήσεων αποτελεί τελικά επιθυμία "διάκρισης", έστω και υπό άλλη, ορθότερη και "νομιμότερη", μορφή; Δεν αναφέρομαι στις πολλές ψύχραιμες και χρήσιμες υποδείξεις που έγιναν σε αυτό το νήμα, αλλά στη συστηματική λαθοθηρία και τη συνοδεύουσα ειρωνεία ή και χλεύη που χαρακτηρίζει πολλές διορθωτικές στήλες.


Η χλεύη με προβληματίζει συχνά, επειδή συνήθως δεν καταλήγει σε μάθηση αλλά σε αντιπαλότητες, σε αμυντικά αντανακλαστικά. Αλλά η επιθυμία για διάκριση είναι ανθρώπινη και δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε κακό πράγμα. Αρκεί να υπάρχει ουσία — από την τυμπανοκρουσία να μη μένει στο τέλος μόνο η ανάμνηση του φουσκωμένου ασκού.


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 6, 2010)

Σωστά, η επιθυμία για διάκριση είναι ανθρώπινη και όχι απαραίτητα κακό πράγμα, αλλά έχει ηθικούς περιορισμούς και υπόκειται και αυτή σε έλεγχο.


----------



## Earion (Mar 8, 2010)

Πριν από την επιθυμία για διάκριση υπάρχει η επιθυμία του ανήκειν. Ο άνθρωπος είναι ζώον αγελαίον. Είναι τρομερή η αίσθηση ότι είσαι μόνος, και λυτρωτική (ας μη χρησιμοποιήσω τόσο βαριά λέξη, ας πω απολαυστική) η διαπίστωση ότι δεν είσαι ο τρελός του χωριού, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που συμμερίζονται τις προτιμήσεις σου.


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2010)

Σημερινό φρούτο, πρωινό πρωινό.
"Μα, κυρία μου, όλοι *υποκείμεθα της κριτικής*".
Άρης Πορτοσάλτε στο _Σκάι_.


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2010)

Διαβάζω στην Καθημερινή:
Απελευθέρωση Τούρκων αξιωματικών, υπόπτους για συνομωσία 

Τι σύνταξη είναι αυτή;
Κάτι έχω χάσει; Τι φοβία της γενικής είναι αυτή;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2011)

Από το in.gr.*Ανακαλύφθηκε «χαμένο» βιβλίο από την συγγραφέα παιδικών βιβλίων Ένιντ Μπλάιτον*

Ένα «χαμένο» και μέχρι πρότινος άγνωστο μυθιστόρημα *της συγγραφέως παιδικών βιβλίων*, Ένιντ Μπλάιτον ανακαλύφθηκε σε αρχείο του έργου της. Το Καραβάνι του κυρίου Τάμπι είναι μια ιστορία 180 σελίδων για ένα μαγικό καραβάνι.​ Να λοιπόν που ο φόβος της γενικής "της συγγραφέως" (στον τίτλο μόνο, αφού πιο κάτω χρησιμοποιείται) δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι η Ένιντ Μπλάιτον ανακάλυψε ένα χαμένο βιβλίο, χωρίς να διευκρινίζεται ποιος είναι ο συγγραφέας του!


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Έξοχο το παράδειγμά σου. Θα πρέπει να ανακαλύψουμε τον Καιάδα των ανάπηρων και κακούργων τίτλων!

Αν μάλιστα κρίνω από τον τίτλο του πρώτου κεφαλαίου (Mr Tumpy Buys the Caravan), μάλλον για τροχόσπιτο πρόκειται. Ας βάλουμε τη λέξη στις ψευτοφίλες. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2011)

Δίκιο έχεις. Ασχολήθηκα μόνο με τον τίτλο της είδησης και δεν έψαξα καθόλου τον τίτλο του βιβλίου. Έχουμε δηλαδή και γκάφα στη μετάφραση του caravan.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Η γενικομανία καλά κρατεί: 

Της κηδείας θα παραστεί ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος Κύπρου Χρυσόστομος Β'.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231117626

Το γαρ πολύ της θλίψεως...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Η γενικομανία καλά κρατεί:
> 
> Της κηδείας θα παραστεί ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος Κύπρου Χρυσόστομος Β'.
> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231117626



Ευτυχώς που πέτυχαν 100% νοηματικά σωστά το _παραστεί_... :angry: :down:


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2011)

Το 'χει η μέρα...

Αποποιούνται προνομίων Κυρ. Μητσοτάκης, Χ. Κεφαλίδου (Αυτό δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα)
...παραιτούνται προνομίων που παραδοσιακά απολαμβάνουν... Ειδικότερα, παραιτούνται της έξτρα αμοιβής... (Το λόγιο είναι λίγο γελοίο μαζί με την «έξτρα αμοιβή». Έχετε ακούσει το «παραιτούμαι από»;)
«Απολαμβάνουμε προνομίων...» (Γι' αυτό προβλέψαμε ήδη: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?422-Απολαύστε-το)

Και τα τρία σε ένα δημοσίευμα: http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_politics_100053_13/07/2011_449105


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2011)

Ρε σεις, πάμε πλατείας;


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2011)

Από πλατείας μέχρις πλατείας, χρήζει διακρίσεως. Άλλοι αποποιούνται και παραιτούνται προνομίων και επιπλεουσών (γιατί να μην έχει το επιπλέον γένη και γενική πληθυντικού, ζόρικη, παρακαλώ; ) αμοιβών προκειμένου να μην επέλθει η του κακού γενίκευσις (ή της κακής γενίκευσης; δεν θυμάμαι τώρα πώς συντάσσεται και η δοτική είναι στριφνούτσικη, θέλει διάβασμα) και παραπλεύρου ωφελείας σκοπούντες (να γλιτώσουν και των ρίψεων φαγωσίμων και μη εκ των παρισταμένων και των εν πλατεία παρακειμένων) κι εμείς θα γενικεύσουμε; Δόξα του Θεού που δεν απολαμβάνω προνομίων, προσώρας· απεύχομαι της σκληρής του χωρισμού ώρας.  :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2011)

Ναι, κι εδώ κάνει ζέστη...


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2011)

Εδώ τη ζημιά την έχει κάνει το _μακράν_, το οποίο έχει ακόμα μεγάλη ζήτηση.

Όχι μακριά της αλήθειας.
Μακριά της πραγματικότητας.


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2013)

*δύνανται της αναγνώρισης* επαγγελματικής ισοδυναμίας τίτλων ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης του ελληνικού συστήματος τυπικής εκπαίδευσης

Ο λόγος για τους τίτλους σπουδών που χορηγούν τα κολέγια. Με αναπαραγωγή στο Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 7, 2013)

Earion said:


> *δύνανται της αναγνώρισης* επαγγελματικής ισοδυναμίας τίτλων ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης του ελληνικού συστήματος τυπικής εκπαίδευσης



Ξέχωρα από κείνο το _δύνανται της αναγνώρισης _που μου στέρησε τα μισά μου μαλλάκια πρωί πρωί, θα πρέπει να είναι ρεκόρ: δέκα γενικές στη σειρά!:woot:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> [...]θα πρέπει να είναι ρεκόρ: δέκα γενικές στη σειρά![...]


Για την ακρίβεια, δώδεκα: Τα άρθρα είναι επίσης κλιτά μέρη του λόγου κι ας έχουμε συνηθίσει να τα παραβλέπουμε και να τα θεωρούμε δεδομένα...  Εδώ, ας πούμε, χωρούσαν κανά δύο άρθρα ακόμη --και μπορεί, μάλιστα, και να βελτίωναν λίγο την κατάσταση...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2013)

Θυμάμαι σωστά ότι στο σχολείο μάς έλεγαν να αποφεύγουμε πάνω από τρεις γενικές στην σειρά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2013)

Με το άρθρο μαζί, ελπίζω... :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Θυμάμαι σωστά ότι στο σχολείο μάς έλεγαν να αποφεύγουμε πάνω από τρεις γενικές στην σειρά;





drsiebenmal said:


> Με το άρθρο μαζί, ελπίζω... :)



Δηλαδή πρέπει να αποφεύγω να λέω ή να γράφω «του σπιτιού του Τάκη», «του αρχηγού της αγέλης», «της ώρας της μεγάλης», «των απαρχών της ανθρωπότητας», «των εργαζομένων, των ανέργων, των συνταξιούχων», «της ονομαστικής, της γενικής, της αιτιατικής και των άλλων πτώσεων», «του ψυχαναγκασμού της γενικομανίας», «της τρομοκρατίας της γενικοφοβίας»; 

Δεν νομίζω να υποκύψω σε τέτοιου είδους γενικοφοβία μπροστά στο φόβο μήπως χαρακτηριστώ γενικομανής. Καθόλου δεν το φοβάμαι, δεν με λούζει κρύος ιδρώτας με τη σκέψη της δαμόκλειας σπάθης του υπερβολικού επιμελητή ή του σχολαστικού αναγνώστη.  Το κριτήριό μου δεν είναι πόσες γενικές είναι στη σειρά· είναι αν βγάζει το σωστό νόημα η σύμφραση χωρίς να στραμπουλάει τη γλώσσα ή το νου. Άλλο το «περιγράφω», άλλο το «προγράφω».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2013)

Είχα και μια μικρή γελαστή φατσούλα μαζί... Το χαμόγελο της μικρής, της γελαστής φατσούλας, δεν σε έπεισε ότι εννοούσα κάτι σαν αυτό που λες κριτήριό σου; :)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 8, 2013)

daeman said:


> Δηλαδή πρέπει να αποφεύγω να λέω ή να γράφω «του σπιτιού του Τάκη», «του αρχηγού της αγέλης», «της ώρας της μεγάλης», «των απαρχών της ανθρωπότητας», «των εργαζομένων, των ανέργων, των συνταξιούχων», «της ονομαστικής, της γενικής, της αιτιατικής και των άλλων πτώσεων», «του ψυχαναγκασμού της γενικομανίας», «της τρομοκρατίας της γενικοφοβίας»;
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να υποκύψω σε τέτοιου είδους γενικοφοβία μπροστά στο φόβο μήπως χαρακτηριστώ γενικομανής. Καθόλου δεν το φοβάμαι, δεν με λούζει κρύος ιδρώτας με τη σκέψη της δαμόκλειας σπάθης του υπερβολικού επιμελητή ή του σχολαστικού αναγνώστη.  Το κριτήριό μου δεν είναι πόσες γενικές είναι στη σειρά· είναι αν βγάζει το σωστό νόημα η σύμφραση χωρίς να στραμπουλάει τη γλώσσα ή το νου. Άλλο το «περιγράφω», άλλο το «προγράφω».



Προφανώς ο δόκτορας είχε υπόψη του τρενοειδείς σχηματισμούς του τύπου: στο κάτω μέρος _μιας σελίδας του Ριζοσπάστη, του Οργάνου της Κεντρικής Επιτροπής του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος της Ελλάδας. _;):)


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2013)

daeman said:


> Δηλαδή πρέπει να αποφεύγω να λέω ή να γράφω «του σπιτιού του Τάκη», «του αρχηγού της αγέλης», «της ώρας της μεγάλης», «των απαρχών της ανθρωπότητας», «των εργαζομένων, των ανέργων, των συνταξιούχων», «της ονομαστικής, της γενικής, της αιτιατικής και των άλλων πτώσεων», «του ψυχαναγκασμού της γενικομανίας», «της τρομοκρατίας της γενικοφοβίας»;
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να υποκύψω σε τέτοιου είδους γενικοφοβία μπροστά στο φόβο μήπως χαρακτηριστώ γενικομανής. Καθόλου δεν το φοβάμαι, δεν με λούζει κρύος ιδρώτας με τη σκέψη της δαμόκλειας σπάθης του υπερβολικού επιμελητή ή του σχολαστικού αναγνώστη.  Το κριτήριό μου δεν είναι πόσες γενικές είναι στη σειρά· είναι αν βγάζει το σωστό νόημα η σύμφραση χωρίς να στραμπουλάει τη γλώσσα ή το νου. Άλλο το «περιγράφω», άλλο το «προγράφω».



Εύγε!

----------------
Πάει κι ο Νίκος Δήμου... "Ούτε ο απεχθέστερος δικτάτορας που δολοφόνησε εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους δεν αξιώθηκε τέτοια*ς* αντίδραση*ς*". (Lifo)


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2013)

Ο πρωθυπουργός υπερασπίζεται της απόφασής του για την ΕΡΤ (tvxs). Βαρυστομάχιασα πάλι...


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2013)

Κρούσματα με το _αντεπεξέρχομαι_ και γενική πτώση δεν είχαμε καταγράψει. Νά λοιπόν σε ένα άρθρο του Δ. Αβραμόπουλου, παρά το διαγώνιο διάβασμα που του έκανα, πετάχτηκε ένα _αντεπεξέλθει_ και με βάρεσε κατάμουτρα. Όχι, δεν ήταν *_ανταπεξέλθει_ — η γενική που το ακολουθούσε με πλήγωσε.

Η Ελλάδα αυτόν τον καιρό, περισσότερο από ποτέ, χρειάζεται σταθερές που θα της επιτρέψουν να αντεπεξέλθει των δυσκολιών ...
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_18/08/2013_530376

( > στις δυσκολίες )


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2013)

Κακούργα γενική:

...αποδεικνύοντας όμως ταυτόχρονα ότι παρά την απουσία του Βασίλη Σπανούλη, μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί και με το παραπάνω των υποχρεώσεών της.
http://sports.in.gr/basketball/article/?aid=1231264144

Για το αποτέλεσμα, κανένα παράπονο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 9, 2013)

Mood of the Deth: Μπαίνουμε στη μετά μνημονίων εποχή, με ανάπτυξη και πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα και καλά θα κάνουμε -οι αχάριστοι- να επιβιώσουμε μέχρι τότε, για να δούμε τι καλή κυβέρνηση ήταν αυτή, που την αμφισβητούμε - οι καχύποπτοι.

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.symvainei&id=27466

Στην αρχή αναρωτήθηκα τι είναι αυτό το _deth_ και τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής. Μπας και είναι _death_ και εννοεί πως είμαστε του θανατά; (είμαστε, εδώ που τα λέμε...) Μπας και είναι _dead_ και πάμε για θρίλερ με ζόμπι ("The Mood of the Living Dead" -καλόοο!); Μπας και είναι κανας ιδιωματισμός που αγνοώ και όφειλα να γνωρίζω;
Μπα... μάλλον debt εννοεί η κοπελιά. Από τα συμφραζόμενα, δηλαδή.
Καλά, δεν πειράζει, αγγλικά είναι, συγχωρείται. Πάμε παρακάτω. Πού μπαίνουμε λέει; Στη _μετά μνημονίων εποχή;_ Γιατί, τόσον καιρό πού είμαστε; Στη μετά βαΐων και κλάδων; Μπρε μπας κι εννοεί στη _μετά τα μνημόνια_, όπως λέμε μετά Χριστόν, μετά μεσημβρίαν, μετά το τρίτο φανάρι αριστερά; Και τότε γιατί μας το κρύβει μ' αυτή την ανάπηρη και κακούργα γενική, που σημαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο απ' αυτό που θέλει να πει; Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά μας κόβει και τη φόρα να ανακράξουμε _αμήν και πότε!_
Αφήστε ρε παιδιά τις χαριτωμενιές της καθαρεύουσας αφού δεν το 'χετε. Πείτε το με τα δικά σας λογάκια, αυτά που ξέρετε καλύτερα.
Πάντως τον Άι-Σιχτίρη κι εγώ τον έχω φύλακα και βοηθό μου. Αααα, όλα κι όλα, η αλήθεια να λέγεται.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2013)

Ανάπηρη γενική, της επικαιρότητας:
της Συρία
και όχι μόνο:
της Κορέα

Μα είστε σοβαροί; Θα γίνει «της Κορέα»;


----------



## Costas (Sep 10, 2013)

Μπέρνι, νομίζω ότι το μετά Χριστού είναι το αρχέτυπο ολων των αλλων μετά+γεν.


----------



## Costas (Sep 10, 2013)

Είναι φανερό πως η γενική των θηλυκών αμφισβητείται ανοιχτά από τους ομιλητές. Η ευρυτατη αποδοχή του "της τρόικα" αυτό δείχνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα είστε σοβαροί; Θα γίνει «της Κορέα»;


Βάλε και μια φατσούλα, ντε. Της Νάταλι Κορέα, σωστό είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2013)

Είναι κακούργα αυτή η γενική ή είναι ιδέα μου;
*Συν του ότι = 232. 000 αποτελέσματα.
Συν το ότι = 2.840.000 αποτελέσματα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι κακούργα αυτή η γενική ή είναι ιδέα μου;
> *Συν του ότι = 232.000 αποτελέσματα.
> Συν το ότι = 2.840.000 αποτελέσματα.



Κακούργα είναι, και μάλιστα ακόμη πιο διαδεδομένη:

*Συν του ότι = 267 πραγματικά αποτελέσματα.
Συν το ότι = 274 πραγματικά αποτελέσματα.

«Ένα συν ένα» λέμε, όχι «ένα συν ενός».

*συν *[sín] πρόθ. : (λόγ.) I1. με *αιτιατική* ουσιαστικού που εκφράζει ποσό. ANT μείον, πλην: _Θα σου στοιχίσει χίλιες δραχμές συν τις κρατήσεις._

Το «του» εδώ, μόνο σε φράσεις του στιλ: «Ιφτά κατσίκις στη βουσκή συν του κατσίκ' στου σπίτ', ίσουν ουχτώ», και πάλι γενική δεν είναι. Αμ πώς;  Συν Αθηνά _(δοτ.)_ και χείρα κίνει, παλινδρομικώς, αλλά μην το παρακάνετε, παιδιά, γιατί βαράει στ' αφτιά.


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2014)

Όπως αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της, η εταιρεία, αδυνατώντας να αντιπαρέλθει του δύσκολου οικονομικού κλίματος στην Ελλάδα, του αυξημένου ενεργειακού κόστους και της πτώσης στη ζήτηση προϊόντων χάλυβα στην εγχώρια αγορά, θέτει σε διαθεσιμότητα έξι εβδομάδων τους εργαζομένους της. (Έθνος)

Εμ σημασιολογικά άκυρο ρήμα, εμ λάθος γενικές!

ΛΚΝ για το αντιπαρέρχομαι:
1. προσπερνώ κπ. 2. αδιαφορώ, δεν ασχολούμαι με κτ. που συνήθ. στρέφεται εναντίον μου: _~ τις συκοφαντίες / τους υπαινιγμούς κάποιου. Θα αντιπαρέλθω τη λασπολογία του αρχηγού της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης και θα μιλήσω επί της ουσίας._

Σωστή διατύπωση: αδυνατώντας να ανταπεξέλθει (ή αντεπεξέλθει, όπως το θέλουν τα λεξικά) στο δύσκολο κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

> Σωστή διατύπωση: αδυνατώντας να αντεπεξέλθει (ή ανταπεξέλθει, όπως το θέλει το μισό ίντερνετ) στο δύσκολο κλπ.



Είπαμε: «σωστό» είναι, πρώτα απ' όλα, αυτό που δεν σε φέρνει σε σύγκρουση με τον επιμελητή σου.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2014)

...


> Γρήγορα-γρήγορα σύστησαν την εταιρεία Stayia Farm, το όνομα της οποίας προέρχεται από τα αρχικά των ονομάτων τους Sta (Σταυρούλας) και Yia (Γιάννης), μετέτρεψαν, όπως διαβάζουμε στο voria.gr, ένα ακίνητο που είχαν σε συσκευαστήριο, *επιμελήθηκαν *και *σχεδίασαν *με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή *του προϊόντος* που θα παρήγαγαν και στο τέλος του 2012 παρουσίασαν την παγκόσμια καινοτομία: το μέλι Vasilissa με φύλλα βρώσιμου χρυσού 24 καρατίων.


Από εκεί μέσω αυτού.

ΛΚΝ: 
*επιμελούμαι* : φροντίζω για κτ. και ιδίως ασχολούμαι με ένα συγκεκριμένο τομέα στα πλαίσια μιας εργασίας: _Tην έκδοση του βιβλίου την επιμελήθηκε ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας._

ΛΝΕΓ:
*επιμελούμαι* ρ. μετβ. αποθ. {επιμελείσαι... | επιμελήθηκα (λόγ. επεμελήθην, -ης, -η...(, -μένος} (λόγ.) 1. φροντίζω με ιδιαίτερο ζήλο και μεράκι: _επιμελείται πάντα την εμφάνιση των γραπτών της- είναι πολύ __σχολαστική σ' αυτά_ 2. (γενικότ.) ασκώ εποπτεία, μεριμνώ: _~ έργο_ || ~ την έκδοση τού βιβλίου || (+γεν.) _επεμελήθη τής συντάξεως | τού υπομνήματος_ · 3. ΝΟΜ. ασκώ επιμέλεια και κηδεμονία ΣΥΝ. εποπτεύω, επιβλέπω, κηδεμονεύω. ✈ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ λ. _αποθετικός_. [ΕΤΥΜ. < αρχ. _επιμελούμαι (-έο-) | έπιμέλομαι < επι- + μέλω | -ομαι _«φροντίζω», βλ. κ. μέλει].

Ακόμα και το καραλόγιο του ΛΝΕΓ με την κερκόπορτα για τη γενική να πάρουμε, που δεν ξέρω* ποιες σκουριασμένες ή προσφάτως αρχαιόπληκτες ή μπαμπινιωτόπληκτες πένες το γράφουν ακόμα και βέβαια δεν ταιριάζει καθόλου στο ύφος του κειμένου, παίρνει στο λαιμό του και το καημένο το _σχεδίασαν_. *_Σχεδίασαν του προϊόντος_; Μόνο σε τοπική διάλεκτο, και πάλι στην αιτιατική θα ήταν: «σχιδίασαν του προυιόν τους». 

* Ξέρω: 18 «επιμελήθηκα του», 28 «επιμελήθηκα της», 292 «επιμελήθηκε του», 467 «επιμελήθηκε της».
Ως πότε, παλικάρια;


----------



## Themis (Mar 18, 2014)

Με αυτά που ακούω θα χάσω του ύπνου μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2014)

Το παλιόσπιτο, τα παλιόσπιτα, των παλιόσπιτων (κλ. όπως το σίδερο. λέει η γραμματική)

Το τροχόσπιτο, τα τροχόσπιτα, των τροχόσπιτων και όχι...








(από γκουγκλοδιαφήμιση).


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2014)

Γιατί οι Λέοντες δεν κλίνονται.
H Google τιμά τον Λέων Τολστόι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2014)

Προφανώς γνωρίζεις ότι υπάρχουν χιλιάδες γκουγκλιές «του Λέων» (σκέτου ή «με ωροσκόπο Δίδυμοι») και «του κυρίου Κοντολέων» και «της κυρίας Μαυρολέων». Όμως το κτγμ καλύτερο (θρυ-λι-κό, θα έλεγα, για τον τίτλο του) απόσπασμα το βρήκα *εδώ*:

*ΕΣΚΑΒΔΕ : Ο Αστακός αγκαζέ στην κορυφή με Τρικούπη*
Στον Νότιο όμιλο ο Αστακός καλύτερος επικράτησε της ΓΕΑ και πλέον συγκατοικεί στην κορυφή μόνο με τον Χαρίλαο Τρικούπη που κέρδισε τον Παναιτωλικό. Νίκη σε ένα παιχνίδι γεμάτο ένταση για τον ΠΑΣ Ναυπάκτου επί του Αιτωλικού ενώ ο ΑΛΦΑ επικράτησε του Λέων Μεσολογγίου. [...]


----------



## sarant (Sep 9, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προφανώς γνωρίζεις ότι υπάρχουν χιλιάδες γκουγκλιές «του Λέων» (σκέτου ή «με ωροσκόπο Δίδυμοι») και «του κυρίου Κοντολέων» και «της κυρίας Μαυρολέων». Όμως το κτγμ καλύτερο (θρυ-λι-κό, θα έλεγα, για τον τίτλο του) απόσπασμα το βρήκα *εδώ*:
> 
> *ΕΣΚΑΒΔΕ : Ο Αστακός αγκαζέ στην κορυφή με Τρικούπη*
> Στον Νότιο όμιλο ο Αστακός καλύτερος επικράτησε της ΓΕΑ και πλέον συγκατοικεί στην κορυφή μόνο με τον Χαρίλαο Τρικούπη που κέρδισε τον Παναιτωλικό. Νίκη σε ένα παιχνίδι γεμάτο ένταση για τον ΠΑΣ Ναυπάκτου επί του Αιτωλικού ενώ ο ΑΛΦΑ επικράτησε του Λέων Μεσολογγίου. [...]



Φοβερός τίτλος πράγματι. Και πάει και στο νήμα των ακρωνύμων: πού τονίζεται η ΕΣΚΑΒΔΕ; Προπαροξύτονο λόγω επιρροής του έσκαβε; (Στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα είναι ΕΣΚΑΒΕ; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2014)

sarant said:


> (Στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα είναι ΕΣΚΑΒΕ; )


Λολ, αλλά δεν υπάρχει: http://www.basket.gr/index.php/omospondia/enwseis-te


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2014)

sarant said:


> Φοβερός τίτλος πράγματι. Και πάει και στο νήμα των ακρωνύμων: πού τονίζεται η ΕΣΚΑΒΔΕ; Προπαροξύτονο λόγω επιρροής του έσκαβε; (Στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα είναι ΕΣΚΑΒΕ; )



Εσκαβδέ (στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα):


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2014)

Κάποιος αρμόδιος από το Αίγιο, στο δελτίο του Σκάι, σχετικά με τον σεισμό: «Κάποια κτίρια χρειάζονται επισκευών».


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2015)

Θεανώ Φωτίου, στον Σκάι: «ξεφεύγει της πραγματικότητας».


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2015)

Από σημερινό θέμα εξέτασης στη Νομική: "_έχει τριών τέκνων_". Τι λέτε, εκτός από την προφανή αυτεπάγγελτη ποινική δίωξη, μπορώ άραγε να ζητήσω 10 εκατομμύρια ευρώπουλα για πολύ μεγάλη ψυχική οδύνη;


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2015)

Έχει τριών τέκνων τί; Σκανταλιά; Ζωηράδα; Νιάτα (τριαντάρης ίσον με τρία δεκάχρονα);
:-D


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2015)

Είναι απίθανο να έχουν ξεχάσει ας πούμε ένα ολόκληρο «έχει τη γονική μέριμνα και επιμέλεια τριών τέκνων»;


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2015)

Ναι, βάσει συμφραζομένων αποκλείεται. Το νόημα είναι απλούστατα ότι έχει τρία παιδιά. Από κει και πέρα, σε ποιο επίπεδο διαπράχθηκε το ανοσιούργημα (δακτυλογράφηση, απομαγνητοφώνηση κτλ.), είναι αδύνατον να ξέρω. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι από επιμέλεια, ή έστω μια τελευταία ματιά, σκίζουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2015)

Αναφέρεται πουθενά στο έγγραφο ότι πρέπει να επιδοθεί δια χειρός Πειναλέοντος ή, έστω, Ανεργίτσας;


----------



## hellex (Feb 3, 2015)

arberlis said:


> Πιστεύω ότι η αιτία αυτών των ατυχών χρήσεων, συνάμα με την καθαρεύουσα διάθεση των χρηστών (για να δείξουν πως μιλάνε καλύτερα και πλουσιότερα ελληνικά, και άρα διακρίνονται από τους υπολοίπους, την πλέμπα, κλπ.
> 
> Η αμουσία δεν διορθώνεται ούτε η βαθύτατη επιθυμία του άλλου να διακριθεί



Όσο ανακαλώ τα μαθητικά μου χρόνια και ύστερα απ' όσα διάβασα σ' αυτό το νήμα, πείθομαι περισσότερο, ότι η γενική είναι κουσούρι μου. 
Δεν είναι φρόνιμο να χρησιμοποιείται παρά το ότι μου δίνει την εντύπωση οικονομίας στον αριθμό των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιώ. Επιπλέον, οι εκπαιδευτικοί μου ενθάρρυναν τη χρήση της. Πόσες και πόσα εκθέσεις και γραπτά μου δεν κοκκίνησαν όταν μία ολόκληρη γραμμή κειμένου την αντικαθιστούσε μια γενική. Δε με είχε προβληματίσει ποτέ η χρήση της, καθώς ποτέ πριν να διαβάσω αυτό το νήμα δε θα μπορούσα να τη θεωρήσω μειονέκτημα.
Δε ξέρω πόσο συνηθίζεται, αλλά επιθυμώ να σας παραθέσω το ακόλουθο σχετικά πρόσφατο κείμενό μου και αν υπάρχει η διάθεση καλώ όποια/ον το επιθυμεί, πράγμα που εγώ εκτιμώ ως εποικοδομητική κριτική, να μου επισημάνει, ποιές από τις γενικές είναι άξιες λεξιλογικής διόρθωσης.
Έτσι, προσδοκώ να βελτιώσω την υφιστάμενη λεξιλογιαγραφική θέση μου στο αντίστοιχο νήμα που συμμετείχα και να προλάβω ανάλογες ατυχίες στη μελλοντική γραφή μου.



> Θα συμπλήρωνα ότι κερδίζουν προσωρινά, διότι η "στυμμένη (φραγμένη) λεμονόκουπα" μόνο με τη συνήθη μέθοδο πίεσης δεν επιτρέπει την έξοδο ροής υγρού.
> Επιπρόσθετα, η στυμμένη λεμονόκουπα είναι χρήσιμη στη μαγειρική για το ξύσμα της, που πολλές φορές αντικαθιστά την όξινη γεύση του υγρού που ρέει από αυτήν και επίσης πολύ χρήσιμη στη ζαχαροπλαστική, όχι μόνο σαν εξαιρετικό γλυκό του κουταλιού. Επίσης, η "στυμμένη λεμονόκουπα" μαζί με τα άλλα εσπεριδοειδή και ορισμένα φρούτα (μπανάνες) είναι και εργαλείο πρόκλησης ατυχήματος αν ποδοπατηθεί.
> 
> Είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν οι διαφορετικές ορθογραφίες της έκφρασης αυτής, ανάλογα με το νόημα που δίνει ο χρήστης, στιγμιαία.
> ...


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 3, 2015)

Themis said:


> Από σημερινό θέμα εξέτασης στη Νομική: "_έχει τριών τέκνων_". Τι λέτε, εκτός από την προφανή αυτεπάγγελτη ποινική δίωξη, μπορώ άραγε να ζητήσω 10 εκατομμύρια ευρώπουλα για πολύ μεγάλη ψυχική οδύνη;


Έρχομαι για μάρτυρας! 

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι έγινε λάθος κατά τη διόρθωση: κάποιος πήγε να αλλάξει το «είναι κηδεμόνας τριών τέκνων» σε «έχει τρία τέκνα» αλλά εκείνη την ώρα χτύπησε το κινητό του ή βγήκε ο Βαρουφάκης στην τηλεόραση, και το άφησε στη μέση


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2015)

@Hellex (#103):



> Διότι ίσως παραβλέπεται, ότι μια "στειμμένη λεμονόκουπα" έχει την επιπρόσθετη χρήση εργαλείου πρόκλησης ατυχήματος ή αποβλήτου (βλ. ανακύκλωση) ενώ δεν υπολείπεται ως προς την πρώτη (αρχ.) γραφή της ως προς τα λοιπά ευεργετήματά της, τής "στυμμένης λεμονόκουπας".



Απαντώ βιαστικά. Δεν θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τις ορθογραφίες του _στύβω_ ούτε τις ακροβασίες που επιχειρείς.
Τα τρία κύρια προβλήματα με τις γενικές είναι: 

αντικείμενο σε γενική πτώση μετά από ρήματα που παίρνουν αντικείμενο σε αιτιατική πτώση (π.χ. _επιδέχεται βελτίωσης_ αντί για _επιδέχεται βελτίωση_) και παρόμοιες συντάξεις.
Γενική πτώση χωρίς την κατάληξη της γενικής: π.χ. _του Μεξικό_ ή της _Μαρία Κάλλας_, αντί για _του Μεξικού_, _της Μαρίας Κάλλας_.
Πολλές γενικές πτώσεις στη σειρά: _η βάση του ποδιού του τραπεζιού της τραπεζαρίας του κάτω πατώματος_.

Δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι αναφέρεσαι στο τρίτο πρόβλημα, ή τουλάχιστον αυτό παρατήρησα εγώ στην πρόταση που διάλεξα. Πρόσεξε τη φράση: «την επιπρόσθετη χρήση εργαλείου πρόκλησης ατυχήματος ή αποβλήτου». Η γενική «αποβλήτου» πού ανήκει; Θα μπορούσε να είναι «πρόκλησης αποβλήτου»;

Θα επιχειρούσα να ξαναγράψω την πρόταση αν καταλάβαινα τι θέλεις να πεις, αλλά δεν έχω το χρόνο να προσπαθήσω. Να πω μόνο: δύο «ως προς» στη σειρά! Δύο «ως προς»! Για όνομα!


----------



## hellex (Feb 4, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη σαφήνεια, την απλότητα και την ευεργετική παράθεση με τα κυριότερα προβλήματα της γενικής (ελπίζω την τελευταία φράση να την έγραψα κατανοητά γιατί προσπάθησα τουλάχιστον να αποφύγω το κουσούρι μου, να προσθέσω τρεις γενικές στη σειρά!). Θα με βοηθήσει ιδιαίτερα, αν διορθώσετε τη φράση μου, που πράγματι έχει αμφιλεγόμενη έννοια.
Εκείνο που εννοώ είναι: " επιπρόσθετη χρήση εργαλείου πρόκλησης ατυχήματος ή επιπρόσθετη χρήση αποβλήτου"
Διαπιστώνω λοιπόν ότι η "ατυχία" μου έχει βαθύτερη αιτία. Δε γνωρίζω και με ποιόν τρόπο οι δύο γενικές μου (ατυχήματος και αποβλήτου) θα συνδέονταν μονοσήμαντα με τη φράση "επιπρόσθετη χρήση". Αντιλαμβανόμουν ότι η έννοια προκύπτει με μοναδικό τρόπο γιατί το διαζευτικό "ή" οδηγεί υποχρεωτικά τον αναγνώστη εκεί .
Σχετικά με τα δύο "ως" στη σειρά:blush, να μου συγχωρήσετε ότι, εκεί, ένα "και" φάντασμα έβλεπα ότι υπάρχει, ενώ προφανώς δεν υπήρχε. Όμως πως αλλιώς μπορώ να αποφύγω τα δύο "ως προς" ; Αν απαλείψω το δεύτερο "ως προς" και γράψω "και τα λοιπά" είναι εξίσου συγκεκριμένο τι εννοώ;


----------



## Themis (Feb 16, 2015)

Αναθαρρήσατε! Κατά το in.gr, ο Βαρουφάκης ισχυρίζεται ότι *δεν μετέρχεται μπλοφών:
*Ο ίδιος απορρίπτει τις απόψεις όσων υποστηρίζουν πως μετέρχεται επινοήσεων, μπλοφών και στρατηγημάτων...
Θα φταίω άραγε αν μετέλθω γαμοσταυριδιών;


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Themis said:


> ...
> Θα φταίω άραγε αν μετέλθω γαμοσταυριδιών;



Ιδού ο νυμφίος μετέρχεται εν τω μέσω της νυκτός, και μακάριος ο δούλος ον ευρήσει γρηγορούντα, άμα δε και γαμοσταυρούντα, ανάξιος δε πάλιν ον ευρήσει ραθυμούντα· αξιώτερος δε όλων ον ευρήσει ευθυμούντα. 

Τον μαργαριταρεώνα σου βλέπω, Σωτήρ μου, κεκοσμημένον...

Όστις μπλοφών μετέρχεται, μπουφλών δέχεται. Ας πρόσεχε.

Στο επόμενο μάθημα, οι μωρές παρθένες.


----------



## cougr (Feb 24, 2015)

Όλα ήταν μέρος τακτικών, πιέσεων,* μπλοφών* και διαπραγματευτικών ελιγμών των πολιτικών ώστε να αποσπάσουν την συναίνεση των τραπεζιτών οι οποίοι είχαν οριοθετήσει το haircut που θα αποδέχονταν στο 42%.

Από ένα σχετικά παλιούτσικο άρθρο το οποίο έτυχε τυχαία να διαβάσω σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2015)

...


lifo.gr said:


> Ωστόσο το νέο αυτό μεγάλο γκράφιτι στο ιστορικό κτίριο έχει προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις και *δεν έχει προς το παρόν λάβει θερμής υποδοχής*.


http://www.lifo.gr/now/culture/62078

Λάβετε φως, όχι φωτός. Λάβατε γνώση, όχι γνώσης. 

Δεύτε λάβετε τους σφακέλους τώρα, να μη σας τους χρωστάω.


----------



## sarant (Mar 8, 2015)

Ωχ, εδώ το μπέρδεψε με το "δεν έχει τύχει θερμής υποδοχής"


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2015)

...
Ολοφάνερα, αλλά και πάλι, όπως τύχει. Κι έλαχε σ' εμέ κι έλαβα τα μέτρα μου, για να μη λάβει διαστάσεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2015)

Πω πω, τι είπε ο Σαραντάκος!

«να αντεπεξέλθουν των οικονομικών υποχρεώσεών τους»

Το είπε ο ανταποκριτής του Mega Γιώργος Σαραντάκος στο βραδινό δελτίο του σταθμού.


----------



## sarant (Mar 13, 2015)

Α, το κλέβω για τα αυριανά μεζεδάκια, να τριτώσει το κακό (έχω άλλα δύο!)


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2015)

Hera Hotel
Το boutique ξενοδοχείο της *Ηρούς* κάτω από την Ακρόπολη
(από το Grow Greek Tourism Online της Google· σημ. τη λένε πράγματι Ηρώ, όχι Ήρα)


----------



## sarant (Jun 25, 2015)

Μήπως τη λένε Ηρού; :)


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 27, 2015)

sarant said:


> Μήπως τη λένε Ηρού; :)



Ναι, είναι φίλη της Μαντούς και της Μαριγούς... :inno:


----------



## sarant (Jul 13, 2015)

Στο τελευταίο βιβλίο του Έκο (Φύλλο μηδέν), υπάρχει μια δημοσιογράφος η οποία έχει πει ότι, στις συνεντεύξεις που έπαιρνε από μικροδιασημότητες, σε ένα περιοδικό όπου δούλευε, τους προέτρεπε να κάνουν λόγο για μια "τρυφερή φιλία" τους ώστε να αυξάνεται το αναγνωστικό ενδιαφέρον.

Καμιά σαρανταριά σελίδες πιο κάτω, ο αρχισυντάκτης τής λέει: "...εσείς έχετε μεγάλη εμπειρία στη δημιουργία τρυφερών φιλιών" Και εκείνη λίγες αράδες πιο κάτω αναφωνεί "δεν θα απαλλαγώ ποτέ μου από την κατάρα των τρυφερών φιλιών"

Αν όμως δεν θυμάται ο αναγνώστης την πρώτη αναφορά, που δεν είναι και κομβικής σημασίας στην πλοκή του έργου, όταν δει "των τρυφερών φιλιών" θα σκεφτεί "τρυφερά φιλιά", είμαι βέβαιος. 

"Να δημιουργείτε τρυφερές φιλίες" "από την κατάρα της τρυφερής φιλίας"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2015)

Ή (πιο δύσκολο) «δεν θα απαλλαγώ ποτέ μου από την κατάρα (που συνεπάγονται οι/που ακολουθούν τις) τρυφερές φιλίες»


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Θα ήταν προδοσία το «τρυφερών σχέσεων»; Προς τα εκεί δεν πάνε οι φιλίες που είναι τρυφερές;


----------



## sarant (Jul 13, 2015)

Καλημέρα (ττλ). Όχι, μια χαρά θα ήταν. Αλλά συμμερίζεσαι τη διαφωνία μου με το "τρυφερών φιλιών";


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

Μα προφανώς. Θα μπορούσες να στήσεις, χωρίς τον πρόλογο, και ένα ωραίο κουίζ με την πρόταση «δεν θα απαλλαγώ ποτέ μου από την κατάρα των τρυφερών φιλιών». Δίπλα σε ένα άλλο με «λόγια».


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2015)

Κακά τα ψέματα: όποιος διαβάζει "φιλιών" καταλαβαίνει μόνο "φιλιά", όχι "φιλίες". Όπως όποιος διαβάζει "πισινών" καταλαβαίνει "πισινούς" όχι "πισίνες".


----------



## Costas (Aug 1, 2015)

Το φιλία μπορεί να γραφτεί στη γεν. πληθ. φιλϊών.
Επίσης η πισίνα μπορεί να κάνει (και κάνει συχνά) πισίνων.

Tu quoque, Beni mi?
ο άνθρωπος που *καταχράται της εντολής* των εκλογών του Ιανουαρίου (το Βήμα)


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2016)

Η αλυσίδα με διαδοχικές γενικές χρησιμοποιείται συχνά για να κατακεραυνώνουν κάποιοι κάποιους άλλους, ότι και καλά δεν ξέρουν ελληνικά. Το ακόλουθο 6άρι, αφιερωμένο:
Ανακοίνωση για το τέλος διατήρησης δικαιώματος κατοχής άδειας παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για τους σταθμούς ΑΠΕ και ΣΗΘΥΑ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2016)

Το σωστό *και* πλήρες θα ήταν φυσικά: 

Ανακοίνωση περί του τέλους διατήρησης δικαιώματος κατοχής άδειας παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σταθμών Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενεργείας και σταθμών Συμπαραγωγής Ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας & Θερμότητας Υψηλής Απόδοσης.

Αμ πώς;


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2016)

Σωστός!


----------



## sarant (Feb 4, 2016)

Costas said:


> Η αλυσίδα με διαδοχικές γενικές χρησιμοποιείται συχνά για να κατακεραυνώνουν κάποιοι κάποιους άλλους, ότι και καλά δεν ξέρουν ελληνικά. Το ακόλουθο 6άρι, αφιερωμένο:
> Ανακοίνωση για το τέλος διατήρησης δικαιώματος κατοχής άδειας παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για τους σταθμούς ΑΠΕ και ΣΗΘΥΑ



Εφτάρι το βγάζω εγώ. Κάπου έχω ένα εννιάρι πάντως.


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2016)

sarant said:


> Εφτάρι το βγάζω εγώ. Κάπου έχω ένα εννιάρι πάντως.


Το 6άρι:
τέλος 1) διατήρησης 2) δικαιώματος 3) κατοχής 4) άδειας 5) παραγωγής 6) ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για τους σταθμούς ΑΠΕ και ΣΗΘΥΑ

(το "περί του τέλους" είναι του Δόκτορα, όχι του πραγματικού κειμένου)

Με το Ζιμπενμάλειο "και σταθμών Συμπαραγωγής (...) Θερμότητας Υψηλής Απόδοσης" φτάνουμε το 10άρι, νομίζω!


----------



## rogne (Feb 4, 2016)

sarant said:


> Κάπου έχω ένα εννιάρι πάντως.



Να ένα: «Σχέδιο Διακήρυξης Ηλεκτρονικού Ανοικτού Διεθνή Διαγωνισμού Παροχής Υπηρεσιών Διερμηνείας και Μετάφρασης».


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2016)

rogne said:


> Να ένα: «Σχέδιο Διακήρυξης Ηλεκτρονικού Ανοικτού Διεθνή Διαγωνισμού Παροχής Υπηρεσιών Διερμηνείας και Μετάφρασης».


Βρε παιδιά, πώς τα μετράτε έτσι; 5άρι είναι:
Σχέδιο 1) Διακήρυξης 2) Ηλεκτρονικού Ανοικτού Διεθνή Διαγωνισμού 3) Παροχής 4) Υπηρεσιών 5) Διερμηνείας και Μετάφρασης


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2016)

Καλά κάνει ο Κώστας και μετράει ουσιαστικά μονάχα, όχι τα επίθετά τους. Τα επίθετα απλώς το κάνουν... χειρότερο.


----------



## Irini (Feb 23, 2016)

Σε γενικές (χα χα χα) γραμμές είμαι υπέρ της γενικής αλλά όταν το παρακάνουμε και βάζουμε γενική εκεί που δε στέκει τι να πω η γυναίκα; Όπως για παράδειγμα:

«Μέσα στις επόμενες ώρες αναμένεται να εκδοθούν νέα εντάλματα σύλληψης για την υπόθεση εκβίασης επιχειρήσεων και άλλων προσώπων από δημοσιογράφων και υπεύθυνων εντύπων και ηλεκτρονικών σελίδων.»

Στο ίδιο άρθρο δε, όχι εντελώς λάθος αλλά όχι και η καλύτερη διατύπωση όπως το βλέπω εγώ, διαβάζουμε:

«Το διαβιβαστικό της Αστυνομίας για την υπόθεση, αποκαλύπτει ένα δίκτυο εντύπων και ιστοσελίδων που εκβίαζε υπό την απειλή αρνητικών δημοσιευμάτων εισηγμένων εταιριών για να αποκομίσει οικονομικά οφέλη.»



Έθνος


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2016)

...
Εντελώς λάθος είναι και οι δύο διατυπώσεις. 

Η πρώτη συντάσσει «την υπόθεση εκβίασης» με γενική («επιχειρήσεων και άλλων προσώπων», σωστό), αλλά μετά έχει το «από» πάλι με γενική («από δημοσιογράφων και υπεύθυνων εντύπων», λάθος· απαραίτητη εδώ η αιτιατική «(εκβίασης) από δημοσιογράφους και υπεύθυνους εντύπων»), ενώ η δεύτερη έχει το αντικείμενο του «εκβίαζε» σε γενική: «εισηγμένων εταιρειών», πάλι λάθος, γιατί έτσι διαβάζεται μονοκόμματα: «υπό την απειλή αρνητικών δημοσιευμάτων εισηγμένων εταιριών», ενώ έπρεπε να είναι «εκβίαζε εισηγμένες εταιρείες υπό την απειλή αρνητικών δημοσιευμάτων...».

Κανείς ποτέ δεν έχει «εκβιάσει κάποιου άλλου», μόνο «κάποιον άλλο». Ανήκουστο, από αρχαιοτάτων. 
Αυτοί του βιάζουν τη μάνα και τον πατέρα.

Γενικά, και τα δύο δείγματα είναι για ζαλάδα.


----------



## Irini (Feb 23, 2016)

Να σου πω την αλήθεια κόλλησα τόσο άσχημα στο δεύτερο που ούτε που κατάλαβα πως το «εισηγμένων εταιρειών» είναι το αντικείμενο του «εκβίαζε». Το είδα ως «αρνητικά δημοσιεύματα εισηγμένων εταιρειών» (δηλ. για εισηγμένες εταιρείες) και, παρόλο που ποτέ δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα αυτή την διατύπωση, διστάζω να το χαρακτηρίσω εντελώς λάθος. Αυτό φυσικά πριν μου υποδείξεις ότι μιλάμε για το αντικείμενο του «εκβίαζε».

Πάω τώρα να βρω πού στο διάτανο είναι τα ποτήρια μας (όταν σου κάνει τη μετακόμιση εταιρεία δύο τα κακά: 1) είναι που είναι κακή η μετακόμιση για τα δέντρα, έτσι που στιβάζουν τόνους χαρτί γύρω από κάθε αντικείμενο, εύθραστο ή μη, πάει ο Αμαζόνιος, 2) Ό,τι γυαλικό ή πορσελάνη ή ξέρωγω στον γενικό χώρο της κουζίνας είναι glassware).


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2016)

Irini said:


> Να σου πω την αλήθεια κόλλησα τόσο άσχημα στο δεύτερο που ούτε που κατάλαβα πως το «εισηγμένων εταιρειών» είναι το αντικείμενο του «εκβίαζε». ...


Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα, γι' αυτό πρότεινα την πρόταξή του.

Καλή τύχη στο ποτήρινγκ, και με το καλό να βολευτείτε.


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2016)

Άλλο ένα πενταράκι, από τη Ζωίτσα:
υποβολή προτάσεων σχηματισμού επιτροπής προκαταρκτικής εξέτασης, ιδίως της Κυβέρνησης Παπανδρέου για την υπόθεση των Μνημονίων


----------



## Archangelos (Apr 7, 2016)

Ἠ μήπως να το γράψουμε ως: ὑποβολὴ προτάσεων σχηματισμοῦ ἐπιτροπῆς προκαταρκτικῆς ἐξετάσ*εως*, ἰδίως τῆς Κυβερνήσ*εως* Παπανδρέου διὰ τὴν ὐπόθεσ*ιν* τῶν Μνημονίων.


----------



## Themis (Apr 7, 2016)

Προς τι η τοιαύτη γραφή; Ποίον πρόβλημα επιλύεται δι' αυτής, δοθέντος ότι ο αριθμός των αλληλοδιαδόχων γενικών ουδόλως μεταβάλλεται;


----------



## Earion (Apr 9, 2016)

Μη σοι μελέτω, Θεμίστοκλες. Ο γαρ μείραξ πολυτονίζειν άμα και καθαρεύειν αιρούμενος υποκωμωδεί.


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2016)

Themis said:


> Αναθαρρήσατε! Κατά το in.gr, ο Βαρουφάκης ισχυρίζεται ότι *δεν μετέρχεται μπλοφών:
> *Ο ίδιος απορρίπτει τις απόψεις όσων υποστηρίζουν πως μετέρχεται επινοήσεων, μπλοφών και στρατηγημάτων...
> Θα φταίω άραγε αν μετέλθω γαμοσταυριδιών;



Άλλοι δηλώνουν πως δεν μετέρχονται μπλοφών, άλλοι όμως «μετέρχονται λεκτικών τρικ».

*Πόσες λέξεις υπάρχουν για να πεις ότι είσαι τύφλα;
*Γιατί αν θες να τα πιεις, πρέπει να έχεις μαζί σου και ένα λεξικό.

«Έτσι οι άνθρωποι _μετέρχονται διαχρονικά διάφορων λεκτικών τρικ_, για να συνεχίσουν με καθαρή τη συνείδηση τους να τα πίνουν...»

Και τι ωραία που ταιριάζει το αρχαιοπρεπές _μετέρχομαι_ με το ξενικό _τρικ_, μούρλια!
Όπως το φράκο με τα σανδάλια.

«Όπως διαβάζει κανείς στο βιβλίο, μακρινός πρόγονος της λέξης drunk είναι το “fordrunken”, μία μεσαιωνική αγγλική λέξη που βρίσκει κανείς συχνά στα παραμύθια του Chauser.»

Κατά τα άλλα, ο Τσόσερ, ο «πατέρας της αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας», γράφεται πάντα *Chaucer *στη γλώσσα του, πάνω από εξακόσια χρόνια (His family name derives from the French _chausseur_, meaning "shoemaker"). 

Αν αντί να μετέρχεσαι τρικ στη γενική και άλλες τέτοιες ελληνικούρες, μετέγραφες και το πασίγνωστο όνομα στα ελληνικά όπως το ξέρουμε αιώνες τώρα, θα γλίτωνες την πατάτα. Αν όμως το θέλεις οπωσδήποτε λατινογραμμένο, άνοιξε κάνα βιβλίο, ρίξε ένα γκούγκλισμα. Κακό δεν κάνει, θα γλιτώναμε κι εμείς το πικρό ποτήριον τούτο. 

Γιατί αν θες να τα γράψεις, εκεί είναι που πρέπει να έχεις λεξικά και πηγές.


Λεξιλογικό νήμα σχετικό με το θέμα του άρθρου: *drunk and drunkenness*.


----------



## Costas (Apr 13, 2016)

Εφτάρα!
(Η τιμή εκκίνησης για καθεμία από τις) τέσσερις (4) δημοπρατούμενες άδειες παρόχων περιεχομένου επίγειας ψηφιακής τηλεοπτικής ευρυεκπομπής ελεύθερης λήψης εθνικής εμβέλειας ενημερωτικού προγράμματος γενικού περιεχομένου (για μετάδοση υψηλής ευκρίνειας (high definition))
Πηγή: Taxheaven © Δείτε περισσότερα http://www.taxheaven.gr/news/news/view/id/28708


----------



## Costas (Apr 13, 2016)

Σταθάκης χτες, στην τριυπουργική συνέντευξη Τύπου: "(τέτοιες ερωτήσεις) δεν αξίζουν απάντησης."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2016)

Costas said:


> Εφτάρα!


Εγώ 14 μετράω:

παρόχων 
περιεχομένου 
επίγειας 
ψηφιακής 
τηλεοπτικής 

ευρυεκπομπής 
ελεύθερης 
λήψης 
εθνικής 
εμβέλειας 

ενημερωτικού 
προγράμματος 
γενικού 
περιεχομένου


----------



## Costas (Apr 13, 2016)

Το ξανασυζητήσαμε αυτό πριν από λίγο καιρό, δες το νήμα πιο πάνω. 7 είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2016)

Εντάξει, εσείς τα συμφωνήσατε, αλλά και πιο πάνω εγώ αλλιώς τα μέτρησα... :) Δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ότι μετράτε μόνο μία γενική στο «περιεχόμενο επίγειας ψηφιακής τηλεοπτικής ευρυεκπομπής». Ούτε ότι η γενική παραμένει μία ακόμη και αν το περιεχόμενο γίνει «κατάλληλης σύγχρονης ζωντανής επίγειας έγχρωμης ψηφιακής υψίσυχνης τριδιάστατης τηλεοπτικής ευρυεκπομπής»...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2016)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει να μετράς μόνο τα ουσιαστικά και όχι τα επίθετά τους. Δεν είναι γενικές αυτές;


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2016)

...
Είναι γενικές, αλλά η πρόταξη όσων επιθέτων μάς καπνίσει πριν από το ουσιαστικό στη γενική δεν είναι το συντακτικό φαινόμενο που μας απασχολεί, ενώ εξάλλου είναι παράγοντας με θεωρητικά άπειρες τιμές*, οπότε τον αφαιρούμε από τις μετρήσεις για να μην αλλοιώνει τεχνητά τα αποτελέσματα. Το θέμα με τις απανωτές γενικές είναι τα ουσιαστικά (ως αυτόνομες, μη εξαρτημένες έννοιες και κύριες συντακτικές οντότητες που δομούν την πρόταση) και η σύνταξή τους με αυτό τον τρόπο που δυσχεραίνει την αποκωδικοποίηση, όχι τα άρθρα και τα επίθετα που τα συνοδεύουν (τα οποία είναι συνδετικά και βελτιωτικά, αλλά όχι δομικά από μόνα τους). 

Αλλιώς, είναι σαν να θέλουμε να μετρήσουμε αυτοκίνητα ΙΧ επειδή θέλουμε να δούμε τι επίδραση έχουν μόνο αυτά στην κυκλοφορία, όχι τα τροχοφόρα γενικά, κι άλλοι να μετράνε και τα ποδήλατα ή τα μηχανάκια κλπ. 

* τουλάχιστον μπορεί ο καθένας να φτιάξει μια αλυσίδα με πάμπολλους κρίκους, αρκεί μόνο να 'χει φαντασία:



daeman said:


> ...
> ...a cheap, lying, no good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, bloodsucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-assed, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit.
> 
> 
> ...



Βρείτε το ουσιαστικό!


----------



## Costas (Apr 13, 2016)

Εμ βέβαια! Αλλιώς, να μετράμε και τις απανωτές ονομαστικές και αιτιατικές: προτιμώ τις όμορφες, έξυπνες, μελαχρινές, ψηλές, λυγερόκορμες, μακρυμαλλούσες, περδικόστηθες γυναίκες. Δε με χαλάει αυτή η φράση. 

Αλλιώς: στο δέντρο μετράμε τους αγκώνες που κάνει το κλαδί, όχι το μήκος από αγκώνα σε αγκώνα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2016)

Costas said:


> ... Δε με χαλάει αυτή η φράση.



Πολλά θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω, αλλά αυτό ισχύει γενικά.  Όχι μόνο για μένα· για όλους. Και για όλες.


----------



## sarant (Apr 14, 2016)

Καταλαβαίνω τη λογική που θέλει να μη μετράμε τα επίθετα όταν υπολογίζουμε τα ρεκόρ με τις αλλεπάλληλες γενικές, αλλά τα τελευταία παραδείγματα, με τα αραδιασμένα αμέτρητα επίθετα είναι διαφορετικά στον χαρακτήρα και τη δομή από το δεκατεσσάρι που το μετράτε για εφτάρι. Μάλιστα, κάποια από αυτά τα συντάγματα είναι όροι λεξικογραφημένοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2016)

Κι εγώ το βρίσκω διαφορετική περίπτωση. Αυτό που μετράτε για εφτάρι είναι απανωτοί προσδιορισμοί προσδιορισμών συνοδεία επιθετικών προσδιορισμών. Τα επίθετα χειροτερεύουν απίστευτα την κατανόηση της πρότασης.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι εγώ το βρίσκω διαφορετική περίπτωση. Αυτό που μετράτε για εφτάρι είναι απανωτοί προσδιορισμοί προσδιορισμών συνοδεία επιθετικών προσδιορισμών. Τα επίθετα χειροτερεύουν απίστευτα την κατανόηση της πρότασης.


Προφανώς αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, οι προσδιορισμοί επί προσδιορισμών, έτσι ώστε να καταλήγουμε σε ένα κουβάρι που θέλει μεγάλη περίσκεψη για να το ξεδιαλύνει ο αναγνώστης (ποιο προσδιορίζει τι και πώς) — αν τα καταφέρει. Τα επίθετα ασφαλώς χειροτερεύουν την κατανόηση της πρότασης, απίστευτα, ναι, αλλά συμπληρωματικά νομίζω· δεν είναι αυτά ο καθοριστικός παράγοντας που κάνει την πρόταση δυσνόητη, αλλά οι απανωτοί προσδιορισμοί με ουσιαστικά στη γενική, με τις πολλαπλές και περίπλοκες, μη γραμμικές σχέσεις που δημιουργούν ανάμεσα στους όρους της πρότασης, συμπυκνώνοντας υπερβολικά πολλές έννοιες. 
Δηλαδή ήτανε στραβό το κλήμα και πριν το φάνε τα επίθετα.

Όσο για το παράδειγμα με την παρατακτική σύνταξη των επιθέτων που λέει ο Σαράντ, ασφαλώς είναι διαφορετικό στη δομή από την πρόταση με τα 14/7, αλλά το πρόσθεσα για να δούμε ότι η παράθεση επιθέτων είναι άλλο φαινόμενο, που ναι μεν κάνει το κείμενο πιο δυσνόητο, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το κυριότερο. Κι όταν τα μελετάμε, κάπως πρέπει να απομονώσουμε τα δύο φαινόμενα και να βγάλουμε διαφορετικούς δείκτες: έναν χωρίς τα επίθετα κι έναν _με _αυτά, αν θέλετε.

Ωστόσο, αντί να μετράμε γενικές και να στεκόμαστε στον αριθμό, δεν θα ήταν πιο χρήσιμο να αναλυθεί η πρόταση επισημαίνοντας αυτές τις σχέσεις; Ιδού πεδίον λόξης* λαμπρόν.

* Ναι, λόξης, ξέρω τι γράφω, γιατί την έχουμε την πετριά.


----------



## Costas (May 20, 2016)

η οποία ακολούθησε της έκδοσης της απόφασης (σελ. 34)
απάδει των στόχων και της ποιότητας (αυτόθι)
(Αιτιολογική έκθεση για την αφαίρεση από τον ιστορικό Χάιντς Ρίχτερ του τίτλου του διδάκτορα του Παν. Κρήτης)

επί των τύπων των ήλων (σελ. 45). Εντάξει, αυτό είναι άλλου είδους ανακρίβεια, αλλά μου έχει βγει το μάτι από τις ελληνικούρες των πανεπιστημιακών!


----------



## Themis (May 23, 2016)

Drone καταγράφει τουλάχιστον 70 *μεγάλων καρχαριών* - τίγρεις να κομματιάζουν μια φάλαινα (από το Huffington Post).
Των καρχαριών κομματιάζουν και του εξουθενωμένου αναγνώστη δεν κάνει σχολίων. Σίγουρα κάποιων αμαρτιών θα πληρώνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2016)

«δεν θα είχε επιβιώσει της θέσεώς του»

Πετάει κι ο Άδωνης κάτι βατράχια... Εννοούσε «στη θέση του».

Τεκμηρίωση:

Στο βιντεάκι της είδησης, μετά το 1:30.

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/article.asp?catid=27371&subid=2&pubid=36028163


----------



## Costas (Sep 5, 2016)

Αυτό κάπου αλλού ανήκει:
κανένα πρόβλημα δεν φαίνεται να έχει προκύψει από τις επαφές της Αργυρ*ού*ς με τους ανθρώπους.


----------



## Costas (Sep 5, 2016)

Οχτάρα Συριζανέλικη:
χορήγηση των τεσσάρων (4) αδειών παρόχων περιεχομένου επίγειας ψηφιακής τηλεοπτικής ευρυεκπομπής ελεύθερης λήψης εθνικής εμβέλειας ενημερωτικού προγράμματος γενικού περιεχομένου.

Μπορεί κάποιος να ισχυριστεί ότι το 'ελεύθερης λήψης' και το 'εθνικής εμβέλειας' είναι κατά παράταξη και όχι αγκώνες, αλλά μπορεί και όχι.


----------



## sarant (Sep 5, 2016)

Για μιαν ακόμα φορά να σου δηλώσω ότι με ξενίζει ο τρόπος που τα μετράς. Και επειδή, όπως κι εσύ αναγνωρίζεις, δεν είναι κοινώς αποδεκτό τι συνιστά μονάδα και τι όχι, πρέπει να μετριούνται και οι συνολικές γενικές, αν μη τι άλλο για να ξεδιαλύνονται οι ισοβαθμίες, όπως τα Μπούχολτς στο σκάκι.

Ή όπως η πίεση, που είναι μεγάλη και μικρή. Οπότε εδώ 16/8.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2016)

Χμμ, βλέπω ότι στο 16/8 δεν έχει μετρηθεί το αριθμητικό (4), αλλά έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου ως προς αυτό. Αν το διαβάζουμε μεγαλόφωνα, αυτό το (4) θα το πούμε «αριθμητικώς: τεσσάρων», οπότε προτείνω για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια το 16,5/8.


----------



## Costas (Sep 29, 2016)

Ξεκινάς ανάγνωση βιβλίου, και με το καλημέρα:
Αν αρχίσουμε θέτοντας το κλασικό και πάντοτε επίκαιρο καντιανό ερώτημα "τι είναι ο Διαφωτισμός" ή ακριβέστερα "τι είναι Διαφωτισμός" και στοχαστούμε σοβαρά επ' αυτού, θα αντιληφθούμε ότι, παρά την απλότητα της διατύπωσης, η ερώτηση δεν επιδέχεται εύκολ*ων* ή αφηρημέν*ων *απαντήσε*ων*.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2016)

Σαν να σου ρίχνουνε τρία σκαμπίλια αντί ένα. :)


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2016)

Ακριβώς. Αναρωτιέμαι: το βρίσκουν κομψό, στρωτό, αβίαστο;


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2016)

nickel said:


> Σαν να σου ρίχνουνε τρία σκαμπίλια αντί ένα. :)



I'd put that book down slowly quickly and spit in my bosom thrice, renouncing the devil.


----------



## Costas (Sep 29, 2016)

Νομίζω πως η γνωστή εξήγηση, ότι είναι κατ' αναλογία των 'ορθών' ρημάτων με γενική, είναι...ορθή. Ο συγγραφέας έχει ακούσει πολλές γενικές, υποθέτει ότι και αυτό το ρήμα παίρνει γενική, έτσι απλά και καθόλου ιδεολογικά. Η άγνοια αυτή γενικεύεται και παράγει το νέο 'ορθό'. Ή και όχι. Ποιος γνωρίζει τα βαθιά ρεύματα του γλωσσικού ωκεανού; ποιος θα μπορούσε να προβλέψει όλες αυτές τις αλλαγές που συντελούνται σε βάθος δεκαετιών, αιώνων, χιλιετιών; Πάντα με γεμίζει δέος η επιστροφή των ασυναίρετων ρημάτων, τόσες χιλιετίες μετά...

Βέβαια, δεν συγχωρείται άγνοια της σύνταξης του ρήματος _επιδέχομαι_ στην επιμελήτρια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2017)

Τα δημόσια νοσηλευτήρια αξίζουν της εμπιστοσύνης και της στήριξής μας, πάνω από όλα γιατί εκεί υπηρετεί το πιο αξιόλογο έμψυχο δυναμικό. 
https://twitter.com/atsipras/status/883617371252043776









Υπεργενικεύσεις... :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2020)

Να και μια γενική μετά από το *ενέχει*, που όμως ακολουθείται από αιτιατική: _ενέχει κινδύνους_.

ας δούμε μερικά από τα σημαντικά αναπάντητα ερωτήματα, των οποίων η απάντηση ενέχει συνεπειών στον υπολογισμό του ρίσκου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2021)

Δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο νήμα βάζαμε τους σιδηρόδρομους από γενικές, αλλά σήμερα πήρα μέιλ με μια ωραία και φρέσκιας εσοδείας:

«Αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα από Σύστημα Προγραμματισμού Επισκέψεων και Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών Κεντρικών, Ειδικών Αποκεντρωμένων και Περιφερειακών Υπηρεσιών της Α.Α.Δ.Ε».

10 (και η μια αναλύεται σε δυο κρυφές στο ΑΑΔΕ - Δημοσίων Εσόδων).


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2022)

«Σχετικά με την ενημέρωση για την αυριανή αργία, αύριο Τρίτη 25 Ιανουαρίου, η Περιφέρεια Αττικής, η Εύβοια, η Βοιωτία, οι Κυκλάδες, η Κρήτη, οι Σποράδες και τα Δωδεκάνησα κηρύσσονται σε *κατάσταση Ειδικής Κινητοποίησης Πολιτικής Προστασίας λόγω προειδοποίησης για εκδήλωση αυξημένης διακινδύνευσης συμβάντων φυσικών καταστροφών και τη λήψη σχετικών έκτακτων μέτρων.*»

https://www.civilprotection.gr/el/s...apo-ypoyrgeio-klimatikis-krisis-kai-politikis

Εντάξει, βλέπουμε το δέντρο και χάνουμε τη χιονοθύελλα (αν και δύσκολο, γιατί δεν μπορούμε να κρυφτούμε εύκολα), αλλά πιο ξύλινη γλώσσα, ούτε αν καταπιείς στειλιάρι. 

Το όλο λάδι λάδι κι από τηγανίτα τίποτα είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2022)

Να ήταν μόνο η γενική το πρόβλημα. 
Αυτή η "αυξημένη διακινδύνευση" γιατί δεν μπορεί να είναι "αυξημένου κινδύνου" ή γενικότερα, προειδοποίηση για αυξημένο κίνδυνο συμβάντων φυσικών καταστροφών; Οσο για το τέλος της προτασης, δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα, αλλά μάλλον ούτε κι αυτός που το έγραφε. 
Πώς είναι η πρόταση;
Κηρύσσονται και τη λήψη σχετικών έκτακτων μέτρων
ή
κηρύσσονται λόγω προειδοποίησης για (μπλα μπλα) και τη λήψη σχετικών έκτακτων μέτρων


----------



## Katsik35 (Jan 26, 2022)

Όπως πολύ σωστά λέει η SBE «Να ήταν μόνο η γενική το πρόβλημα».
«Λόγω προειδοποίησης»: κάποιος (ποιος;) τους προειδοποίησε;
«Εκδήλωση αυξημένης διακινδύνευσης»: εκδηλώνεται η αυξημένη διακινδύνευση / ο αυξημένος κίνδυνος;
Κατά τί διαφέρουν τα «συμβάντα φυσικών καταστροφών» από τις (σκέτες) φυσικές καταστροφές;
Και, φυσικά, η «λήψη […] μέτρων» δεν κολλάει πουθενά.

Κατά τα άλλα, η Διοίκηση μας ενημερώνει.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 26, 2022)

Τουλάχιστον στην Υπουργική Απόφαση 14914 (ΦΕΚ Β 189/25-1-2022) έχει παραμείνει αυτή μόνο η διατύπωση:
"λόγω προειδοποίησης για εκδήλωση αυξημένης διακινδύνευσης συμβάντων φυσικών καταστροφών"

Οπότε, ας πούμε ότι γλωσσικά είναι ομαλότερα τα πράγματα (το "εκδήλωση" αναφέρεται/πάει στο "συμβάντων")


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2022)

anepipsogos said:


> Τουλάχιστον στην Υπουργική Απόφαση 14914 (ΦΕΚ Β 189/25-1-2022) έχει παραμείνει αυτή μόνο η διατύπωση:
> "λόγω προειδοποίησης για εκδήλωση αυξημένης διακινδύνευσης συμβάντων φυσικών καταστροφών"
> 
> Οπότε, ας πούμε ότι γλωσσικά είναι ομαλότερα τα πράγματα (το "εκδήλωση" αναφέρεται/πάει στο "συμβάντων")


Επειδή μιλάμε για εκδήλωση συμβάντων, κι αυτά προσδιορίζονται με δύο χαρακτηρισμούς (φυσικών καταστροφών, και υψηλής διακινδύνευσης), ο ένας εξ αυτών πήγε πριν από τη λ. «συμβάντων» για να μην υπάρξει σύγχυση σχετικά με το σε τι αφορά η διακινδύνευση (χωρίς να μπει δευτερεύουσα αναφορική: συμβάντων φ.κ. τα οποία είναι υ.δ.).

Τώρα, διακινδύνευση ως γνωστόν είναι ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται (μεταξύ άλλων και) στα σχετικά πρότυπα για την απόδοση του αγγλ. risk, οπότε ίσως στη λογική τού ενωτικού της αγγλικής (λύση που προκρίνει κι η Ιορδανίδου για την ελληνική) κάναμε τον επιθετικό προσδιορισμό high-risk ένα οιονεί επίθετο: εκδήλωση αυξημένης-διακινδύνευσης συμβάντων φυσικών καταστροφών.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2022)

Απόδειξη ότι καμιά φορά δεν είναι μόνο ο γιός του καφετζή με το λόουερ το πρόβλημα.


----------



## cougr (Feb 23, 2022)

Αυτοψία για την σύνταξη έκθεσης υγειονομικής αναγνώρισης και χωροταξικού ελέγχου , θα διενεργηθεί στην Π.Ε Κω, στον καταυλισμό που διαβιούν πληθυσμοί Ρομά, την Τετάρτη 23/2/2022 από υπηρεσιακούς παράγοντες του τμήματος Περιβαλλοντικής Υγιεινής της Διεύθυνσης Δημόσιας Υγείας της Περιφέρειας Νοτίου Αιγαίου, της προϊσταμένης του τμήματος Τεχνικών Έργων της Π.Ε Κω, με την συμμετοχή Αστυνομικού προσωπικού.


----------



## Earion (Jun 8, 2022)

Ας μην πάει χαμένο αυτό το διαμαντάκι:







έντεκα συν εικοσιεφτά!
και δεν έχουμε ακόμα ασχοληθεί με την περίπτωση των διαλειτουργικ*ό*τητων


----------



## skol (Jun 9, 2022)

Μια μικρή μεν αλυσίδα γενικών αλλά με μετάλλαξη!

εξαιτίας [ ] του μικρότερου, έναντι του αναμενόμενου, αριθμού χορήγησης των κατάλληλων πιστοποιητικών ασφάλειας



Spoiler: Κάποια γενική δεν είναι στη θέση της



εξαιτίας χορήγησης μικρότερου, έναντι του αναμενόμενου, αριθμού κατάλληλων πιστοποιητικών ασφάλειας


----------

